# What is the worst thing about the right?



## Dave. (Sep 28, 2021)

In contrary to the thread what is the worst thing about the left, I decided to make this thread. I'll start off with mine:

There seems to be an infinite spiral that the right has entered where now instead of going further right and purging anyone who disagrees like the left does, the right instead keeps going further left and purging people who disagree with them with contradictory principles that leads me to believe that this is either a grift or it's just gain power principles be damned. Back then the right hated the idea of gay marriage and keeping the church and state separated. Nowadays they're all for gay marriage and it's totally fine if you want to marry in a church even if they don't approve. Abortions are bad. Well... I mean SOME abortions are bad, but there are good reasons. 

You've seen this stuff with Jordan Peterson and that one woman, who was interviewed with the Daily Stormer even if she didn't support their ideals, where she was kicked out of a free speech event because of that reason. Charlie Kirk banned Nick Fuentes because he said bad things about Israel and the shady stuff they do behind the curtain. Ben Shapiro and the shit he did with James Allsup.


----------



## Agran (Sep 28, 2021)

The worst thing is that we are right.


----------



## Shoggoth (Sep 28, 2021)

Have you considered if ideological purity lends the left strength?
The worst thing about the right is that it's a cuck to the left and is a controlled opposition by design. There is no right wing to speak of.


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Sep 28, 2021)

The fact that there’s no such thing, at least not organically.  “The Right” is just an artificial catch-all that anyone who disapproves of the Ruling Class is herded into so they can be isolated and marginalized.  Of course, TPTB still want to give them an outlet to expend their energy and want to keep them spending money so they have their talking heads they can tune into and they have their “leaders” to vote for, same as the other “side”, but it’s all bullshit.  About as real as WWE.  I guess the worst thing about “The Right” is that none who accept that label realize any of this.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Sep 28, 2021)

Depends on the country. One of the issues I have with the right wing in the US is they ceded the majority of government offices to the left. I dislike “big” government but ultimately if you don’t fill the spots the other guy will. It’s not a surprise then that the government cracks down on non-progressives since progressives tend to fill the bureaucratic ranks.


----------



## LolRaccoon (Sep 28, 2021)

The fucking boomers.


----------



## The Last Stand (Sep 28, 2021)

The postering for outdated beliefs like limiting abortion, restricting the ERA to be an amendment, and ignoring racism in favor of 20th century normalization.


----------



## A Cardboard Box (Sep 28, 2021)

Embracing schizophrenia by taking bullshit dewormer and malaria pills while screeching that Bill Gates is injecting our kids with microchips. Holy shit I cannot fucking deal with the rampant schizophrenia anymore.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Sep 28, 2021)

What makes the right wing bad isn't so much their policies. What makes the right wing so bad is the fact that the establishment right wing is well blindly tied to Israel. The establishment right would rather destroy America if it means saving Israel then anything else.


----------



## The Last Stand (Sep 28, 2021)

The worship of Trump and that stupid frog.


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Sep 28, 2021)

How cucked they all are. Right wingers will forever bitch about how they are not in power and how "something needs to be done" and will immediately continue to financially support every corporation they routinely criticize. Tell them about it and they will cry about you fedposting because god forbid they act on what they say.

Basically if you complain at least don't be a weak willed faggot that gives his sheckels to Amazon.


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Sep 28, 2021)

Center are the worst enemies of the extremists. They police and cancel anyone who isn't subservient to their corporate interests. Anyone who is rich and successful should not be trusted and is most likely a grifter.


----------



## JULAY (Sep 28, 2021)

Worshipping a fat orange man who is literally retarded has gotta be up there somewhere...


----------



## I'd abeeb bear (Sep 28, 2021)

Israel, and how every right wing policy in some way benefits them at the end of the line.


----------



## Mr Bunny (Sep 28, 2021)

No one likes losers.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Sep 28, 2021)

worst thing is how thoroughly they are compromised by glownigger rats


----------



## ColtWalker1847 (Sep 28, 2021)

A Cardboard Box said:


> Embracing schizophrenia by taking bullshit dewormer and malaria pills while screeching that Bill Gates is injecting our kids with microchips. Holy shit I cannot fucking deal with the rampant schizophrenia anymore.


The FEDs! No right-winger is ever an unhinged lunatic. He was a fed!


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Sep 28, 2021)

Mr Bunny said:


> No one likes losers.


It’s true.  How many folks show up to a Harlem Globetrotters game to root for the Washington Generals?  That’s about as real as the whole “Right vs Left” thing.


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Sep 28, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> The postering for outdated beliefs like limiting abortion, restricting the ERA to be an amendment, and ignoring racism in favor of 20th century normalization.


Read the OP. He said worst things, not best things.


----------



## WinchesterWhiskey (Sep 28, 2021)

Oh boy I can join this one.

The right like the left in terms of political divide has a "with us or against us" paradigm that sadly isn't going to be fixed. The best place you'll see this is within the firearm/2A community where you have constant fighting between /k/ fans, boomers from the neo republican side of things, and your Nicholas Fuentes types who think that cat boys would be allowed in the reich. There is no united front and trying to get them to fight for gun rights is like holding out two hammers and waving them around while wearing a blindfold in a fine China shop.  Add to this, glownigger infiltration and the government trying to make a boogeyman out of something that either wasn't there or was so miniscule and limited that it wasn't an issue. 

Alongside this, you got the general alienation of the firearm world from the right leaning types. If I had a dollar for every time my friend, James, a 2A activist got told that they were a coward for giving speeches and doing their damndest to try and make thing right for the better and not just being a nigger and shooting up a place, I'd have enough for a new SUV and comfy camping supplies.

Tl;dr The right is constantly splintered and screws people over who could have otherwise helped them.


----------



## Ed Special (Sep 28, 2021)

For all their mockery of the Left being a bunch of cucks, "right-wing" political parties in the West are basically the parties of cucking to the left's demands.


----------



## The Last Stand (Sep 28, 2021)

WinchesterWhiskey said:


> Tl;dr The right is constantly splintered and screws people over who could have otherwise helped them.


There's a divide between traditionalist right wing policies and alt-right behavior. The alt-right itself is toxic. Relying on offense for the sake of offensiveness. Their nationalism is short term for the sake of being against diversity. They act immature.

HAHAHA, NIGGERS, JEWS, FAGS, PEPE, memes! "Edgy," my ass.


----------



## Dave. (Sep 28, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> There's a divide between traditionalist right wing policies and alt-right behavior. The alt-right itself is toxic. Relying on offense for the sake of offensiveness. Their nationalism is short term for the sake of being against diversity. They act immature.
> 
> HAHAHA, NIGGERS, JEWS, FAGS, PEPE, memes! "Edgy," my ass.


That's probably because the majority are really angsty teenagers and young adults (18-23ish) who are probably pissed off at all the shit going on and want to take that pent up anger and weaponize it as support for someone who "says the right things". I empathize with them on that level and I really don't believe it's a serious political movement and just some edgy punk shit like the emo phase of the mid 2000's because there's a lot of implications their ideology makes that I don't honestly believe they actually agree with.


----------



## Observotron (Sep 28, 2021)

Personally;

They whine just as much as the left then claim they don't.

and

Anything to do with Abortion. A lot of it is Right-wing - traditional ass patting. No one cares about a kid who are raised by an abusive mother with a dead beat dad - but before they're born they are a talking point.


----------



## TitusOvid (Sep 28, 2021)

The worst part of the right in the West is they's basically accepted leftist ideas like racism being an issue, anti semitism being an issue, etc. and are fighting on their terms.


----------



## The Last Stand (Sep 28, 2021)

Dave. said:


> That's probably because the majority are really angsty teenagers and young adults (18-23ish) who are probably pissed off at all the shit going on and want to take that pent up anger and weaponize it as support for someone who "says the right things". I empathize with them on that level and I really don't believe it's a serious political movement and just some edgy punk shit like the emo phase of the mid 2000's because there's a lot of implications their ideology makes that I don't honestly believe they actually agree with.


It's still annoying. Even the 90s didn't go THAT far. @Dom Cruise 

@Syaoran Li


----------



## DerKryptid (Sep 28, 2021)

the catboy tranny infestation


----------



## Toolbox (Sep 28, 2021)

A Cardboard Box said:


> Embracing schizophrenia by taking bullshit dewormer and malaria pills while screeching that Bill Gates is injecting our kids with microchips. Holy shit I cannot fucking deal with the rampant schizophrenia anymore.


Do you need another reminder that even the CDC considers at least the "Horse dewormer" useful for aiding in the repelling of various other illnesses not parasite related? If a med is strong enough to wipe out a horse's parisistic invaders then no shit it'll probably help the body fight a virus off with a fatality rate barely worse than the seasonal flu. 

As for shit I consider actually bad, as others have mentioned, the constant cucking but in general the right continually giving out ideologically to the left, and never trying to keep out far lefties from at least their own companies. I can only say there's probably a few small businesses that actually make sure to keep themselves from supporting something other than what the business is for, making profit off of their products and not attempting to help globohomo spur on part of the great reset bullshit. There is no true definition for even conservative anymore. Just lightly "oppose" what the left zeitgeist is currently and then slightly oppose an even more left leaning position when you lose out on that too.


----------



## Kendall Motor Oil (Sep 28, 2021)

Conservative boomers and the grifters that bilk them. 
Conservative boomers have been trained in a cycle of outrage, donating money, and gracefully losing. Any "right winger" with an actual political philosophy will be blocked at every turn by these people first. Watered down Christianity, boomers soaked in leftover WWII propaganda, and living during a prosperous time make them lack critical thinking and have contempt for their posterity.


----------



## A Cardboard Box (Sep 28, 2021)

Toolbox said:


> Do you need another reminder that even the CDC considers at least the "Horse dewormer" useful for aiding in the repelling of various other illnesses not parasite related? If a med is strong enough to wipe out a horse's parisistic invaders then no shit it'll probably help the body fight a virus off with a fatality rate barely worse than the seasonal flu.
> 
> As for shit I consider actually bad, as others have mentioned, the constant cucking but in general the right continually giving out ideologically to the left, and never trying to keep out far lefties from at least their own companies. I can only say there's probably a few small businesses that actually make sure to keep themselves from supporting something other than what the business is for, making profit off of their products and not attempting to help globohomo spur on part of the great reset bullshit. There is no true definition for even conservative anymore. Just lightly "oppose" what the left zeitgeist is currently and then slightly oppose an even more left leaning position when you lose out on that too.


If asteroids killed literally every dinosaur they must be extremely effective at killing a tiny virus. We must begin slamming asteroids into China immediately.


----------



## eDove (Sep 28, 2021)

The Facebook macros.


----------



## Trober (Sep 28, 2021)

The same things i would say bout hte lef.t  The fact they only believe news sources that agree with them,  and number two would be their antiscience  when its convenient beliefs.


----------



## Toolbox (Sep 28, 2021)

A Cardboard Box said:


> If asteroids killed literally every dinosaur they must be extremely effective at killing a tiny virus. We must begin slamming asteroids into China immediately.


Not going to fill this thread with vaccine sperging but is that really going to be your comparison? 

Anyways, more to add - as others have said, just as the far left tends to do, misquetoast righties oppose them to a fault, even going as far as to make their entire identity whatever opposes them. Really I guess my point is stooping to their level rather than actually fighting what they do. Making social media videos highlighting yourself as the world's biggest no-u just make you look sad. People who need to identify as "unvaccinated" "against abortion" etc instead of just stating their beliefs when it's actually relevant.


----------



## MadStan (Sep 28, 2021)

That is has an opposite.


----------



## Pissmaster (Sep 28, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> ignoring racism in favor of 20th century normalization.


god you are so *FUCKING*_* stupid*_

@The Last Stand why are you so fucking stupid

seriously I wanna know, like are you mentally retarded?  are you heavily medicated?  what the fuck is wrong with you, let's get this settled once and for all, what _exactly_ makes you so _fucking_ unable to actually learn anything and stick to the most basic bitch talking points, totally unable to understand any kind of nuance in fucking _anything_?


----------



## A Cardboard Box (Sep 28, 2021)

Toolbox said:


> Not going to fill this thread with vaccine sperging but is that really going to be your comparison?
> 
> Anyways, more to add - as others have said, just as the far left tends to do, misquetoast righties oppose them to a fault, even going as far as to make their entire identity whatever opposes them. Really I guess my point is stooping to their level rather than actually fighting what they do. Making social media videos highlighting yourself as the world's biggest no-u just make you look sad. People who need to identify as "unvaccinated" "against abortion" etc instead of just stating their beliefs when it's actually relevant.


You made a red herring argument so I did the same. Amoxicillin kills bacteria which is small so it must also kill covid which is small??? What aren't they telling us!

This is what clinical trials are for, which are currently ongoing. Saying anything about ivermectin, one way or the other, is currently premature. I say "dewormer" because these people aren't participating in trials getting monitored doses of ivermectin, they are going to tractor supply and getting literal horse dewormer where the active ingredient is ivermectin, which obviously can be dangerous. We saw the same thing with HCQ where people went out and ate a bunch of it and are now fucking deaf.

And yes, politics being based on being the opposite of the other guy is fucking retarded as fuck. Nobody has any actual views anymore. Trump said get the vaccine, so Democrats said no, now Biden says get the vaccine now Republicans say no. Meanwhile what we should be doing is shooting our congressmen and senators because they're all corpo pieces of shit. Imagine actually voting for hypocritical pieces of fucking garbage. If you think that republicans protect your rights, remember that Trump had a red House and Senate for two fucking years and did between fuck and all to further your rights, because republicans we're too obsessed with "owning the libs lmao" to realize that the "pro gun" congress and "pro gun" president didn't even send the Hearing Protection Act to committee. They also didn't send national concealed carry reciprocity to the floor, or the bill to open up the machine gun registry. Then that faggot Trump banned bump stocks because of course he did.

You want to know the worst part about the right? This is it.




You will gradually lose all of your fucking rights and you will like it, because the right color was in office when it happened.


----------



## DerKryptid (Sep 28, 2021)

A Cardboard Box said:


> If asteroids killed literally every dinosaur they must be extremely effective at killing a tiny virus. We must begin slamming asteroids into China immediately.


I heard doing a flip into a volcano was much more effective, I volunteer you as our guinea pig


----------



## A Cardboard Box (Sep 28, 2021)

DerKryptid said:


> I heard doing a flip into a volcano was much more effective, I volunteer you as our guinea pig


Shit in your hand and eat it, faggot.


----------



## Certified_Autist (Sep 28, 2021)

The worst thing about the modern right at least in America is how they will claim to be all "America First" then turn around and bend over backward to simp for Israel.

The second worst thing is how the modern right is how they are now actively trying to out-left the left; "The Left are the REAL racists" "The left are the REAL homophobes" "The Left are the REAL xenophobes" Shut up and stop playing their made-up word games, all you're doing is losing credibility and brain cells.

The third worst thing about the modern right is they don't understand how political power works. (At the federal level. Not neccesarily at state levels). If you want to wield political power, you need to actually get the government to do shit. But the right has become obsessed with the "muh small guberment" meme, so they never use the government for anything besides corporate tax cuts or token attempts at regulating abortion. Because they are so retarded that, despite being elected to literally ---use the government to implement their policy--- they have convinced themselves that using the government for anything is bad. Then they act all surprised pikachu face when Democrats get in and actually use the government to get the stuff they want.

TLDR for any GOP reps reading this: Israel is not our "greatest ally", they are a borderline parasite state. The real issue in the country is not Trump-Russia or Biden-China collusion, it's Israeli collusion via AIPAC and via dual citizens in our Dept of Defense. Also, corporations and bankers are greedy and will fuck up anyone's life for profit, sometimes the "free market" becomes a monopoly that needs a good buck breaking. Stop taking the banker's money and do your damn job by using the government to keepthem in check.


----------



## celebrityskin (Sep 28, 2021)

In general: Qanon

Politicians: The way they don't really do anything. Trump made some pretty good campaign promises but during his presidency he seemed to think talking about things was doing things. Like no it doesn't work like that.


----------



## Spunt (Sep 28, 2021)

The modern right has a really nasty streak of anti-intellectualism. Just because we let science, art and academia get invaded by the left doesn't mean those things are bad or worthless in themselves. It means that they're in the hands of our enemies and being used against us, but rather than do anything about it we just say "lol thinking bad" and attack the very things that have built the West into what it is while buying Alex Jones dietary supplements and lionising morons like Trump. 

Reading isn't just for faggots. There's plenty of good right-wing political philosophy to get into, great right-wing art and right-leaning science but way too many right-wingers think that theory and study is inherently for Commies. 

If we're prepared to hand over the engines of political, cultural and scientific progress to the Left we're never going to fix this mess. The elite is crammed with the fifth column and rather than deal with it we pretend it doesn't matter. 

Read a fucking book.


----------



## Ed Special (Sep 28, 2021)

A Cardboard Box said:


> We must begin slamming asteroids into China immediately.


This but without a fucking shred of irony. Also, if God could drop a bunch of asteroids right into downtown D.C. and wipe it and Langley off the map... that'd honestly be the best possible thing for the future of the American Republic.


----------



## Stardust (Sep 28, 2021)

The "If I suffer(ed) for it, everybody should" philosophy when it comes to approaching or discussing things.  This isn't universal, I'm sure, but it is common enough to warrant notice.


----------



## Mewtwo_Rain (Sep 28, 2021)

The Jew dick sucking. The cowardice and lack of convictions despite claiming to be full of conviction. The holier-than-thou attitude while throwing former allies under the bus. Their inability to understand tribalism and culture clash/race clash. Their "I'm not a feminist, wait a woman went missing time to throw due process under the bus" stupidity... Their ability to have to rely on others for their arguments because mots of their leaders arguments undermine them or bite them on the ass leaving others to drop arguments to use against the left for them. The lack of unity and  shielding of using the term "individual" without realizing you can be an individual and part of a group micro and macro scale.

Their fear of upsetting people and making them mad falling into an optics game that they can't win. Their compromising kiss ass nature to  the left. Their passive nature as their children are brainwashed and frankly violated and molested. Their non-aggression principal extremism and stupidity, and their inability to understand the constitution and bill of Rights is more than those two documents, it expands on what their vision entailed looking at the laws they passed and more or like how founding fathers didn't want any entity to have too much power (corporations)...

Honestly I'd bring up QAnon but outside a few idiotic issues with that, the greater spectrum of the right is far worse than them. At least some QAnon supporters have a spine as well despite being loopy.

Their inability to understand parent-power concept. Basically you have to gatekeep a child because a child will use power in a corrupt manner. Now apply that to the left right dynamics and you see the right is incapable of acting like the adults they pretend they are and should be.

Back in the old days the right would have told me to go to Hell and screw off. These days the most they do is go "Extremist!" Wahwahwah as if that's a countenance to what I'm pointing out to them.

They've adopted feminism which is idiotic and ignore history on their "allies." They're trying to turn minorities into their BFF Jill when most minorities are using them to attack the left and then they will come after the right, right after in tribalistic fashion. It took them this long of the left saying they hate them and want them dead to see them as enemies instead of just opposition, which makes them smooth brain and slow learners on mass.

They have conserved nothing nor maintained anything from the left, and still put to much trust into authority figures which is idiotic because authority is not to instantly be trusted just because "The one I voted for put them there." Power corrupts absolutely right wing.

They are also extremist pacifist who think the ability to talk will solve everything via compromise, like they are living in Fallout 3 simulator. It's astonishing how they think their enemies are saturday morning cartoon villains, sure at the micro level maybe, but they undermine their enemies with their arrogance, and talk of "Well we have the guns and can't lose.' Yet still are without a shot being fired. The pen is mightier than the sword indeed.

All in all I hate the right for being immoral cowards, and spineless worms. I despite them for selling America out to foreigners, and not standing on any conviction, and I find it repugnant that their conception of a win is just "war gaming" how they have more guns and therefore can't lose despite never using them while everything crumples and becomes corrupt around them and can't tolerate their ability to adopt the enemies tactics and allies who long game hate them and will destroy them from the inside but good luck telling them that.


----------



## Inflatable Julay (Sep 28, 2021)

Lars Larson and similar attention whores who make the rest of the right look like retarded boomers


----------



## Magikoopa (Sep 28, 2021)

Theres no limitation to how utterly retarded a rightoid will fucking be as long as its convinced that someone, somewhere, is offended by it. It'll shit in its hand and smear it on the walls of its own home if you tell it a woman in California would get mad. 
And for all the posturing about being more down to earth and All-American than the witch-hunting, canceling, censoring left, the right still seems to never actually want to mind its own business, because again, if the left just happens to fall in favor of something that coincides with individual liberty, the right will immediately posture in the opposite direction and decide that freedom is for communists.
Oh, don't let me forget about the hypocrisy. Rightoids are thin skinned as shit. Just look at the response to threads like these popping up in what they thought was their echo chamber!


----------



## Skitzels (Sep 28, 2021)

Like others have pointed out, the Zionism even from self proclaimed far right nationalists is very tiresome. The same people who will bitch and moan about Chyna’s authoritarianism will then turn around and Simp for Israel, despite knowing full well that they will never be welcomed in that country for not being Jewish.

Then there’s the fucking Nazi fed posters who will shit up every Alt tech and /Pol/ thread. While some of the Nazi jokes do get a chuckle out of me, there is so much of Hitler simping that glows brighter than the sun.

Oh, and don’t even get me started on the Pagan larpers. For whatever reason, paganism has managed to attract the worst of both sides (you’re either a turbo feminist type or you’re a straight up Neo Nazi). The majority of the LARPers are North Americans, though sometimes they’re in the UK and it’s just cringe how on one hand they’ll talk about the great achievements of western civilization prior to feminism… then they’ll turn around and Simp for a religion that pretty much worships women. There’s a reason why all those pagan tribes fell, you nig nogs.

I guess I’ll throw in the boomer Q anon types too, who have single handedly made it much harder to find legitimate information, and regularly shit up discussions with their schizo posting. It’s infuriating because there are genuinely evil things that the ruling class is doing, but it’s thanks to Q anons that no one wants to pay attention anymore.

Also, Biden derangement syndrome. You spent four years making fun of TDS, at least have some principals and stop acting like Biden is literally Hitler. He’s just a repeat of George Dubya for the most part.


----------



## ColtWalker1847 (Sep 28, 2021)

Trober said:


> The same things i would say bout hte lef.t  The fact they only believe news sources that agree with them,  and number two would be their antiscience  when its convenient beliefs.


Both sides do this thing where they act like science tells you to enact certain policies. Science is just data and observation. It doesn't tell you do anything.


Spunt said:


> The modern right has a really nasty streak of anti-intellectualism. Just because we let science, art and academia get invaded by the left doesn't mean those things are bad or worthless in themselves. It means that they're in the hands of our enemies and being used against us, but rather than do anything about it we just say "lol thinking bad" and attack the very things that have built the West into what it is while buying Alex Jones dietary supplements and lionising morons like Trump.
> 
> Reading isn't just for faggots. There's plenty of good right-wing political philosophy to get into, great right-wing art and right-leaning science but way too many right-wingers think that theory and study is inherently for Commies.
> 
> ...


The right has always been more grounded in practicality than theory. I don't think there is any way around that one. However, academia is not the sole domain of the theorist and the right has forgotten that. It's been kinda crappy the last decade or so watching the applied sciences get undermined and dismantled from disinterest by lefty ideologues invading with their soft-science crap. A university near where I live just got their College of Ag gutted by the "sustainable organic woowoo" people. It sucks man.


----------



## Spunt (Sep 28, 2021)

The Right also have the opposite problem to the Left when it comes to loyalty. The Left are constantly infighting, backstabbing and generally behaving like crabs in a bucket, but the Right will stay loyal no matter who they are being loyal to.

Like I get that the Right is culturally, politically and legally under siege in the West and adversity brings unity. That's often a good thing, but in a case where you're fighting an optics war, mindlessly supporting anybody who voted the same way you did regardless of how insane, stupid, dangerous or toxic they are is a really dumb tactic.

There are a lot of morons and nutcases on the Right. Of course there are just as many on the Left, but when someone on the Left turns out to be a rapist, a terrorist, a mass-shooter or whatever they at least have the good sense to throw them under the bus to save their own asses.

Look at that Youtuber dude who killed his girlfriend in their camper and disappeared. You've got the whole MRA and Incel crowd fighting this murderer's corner because they think he was "one of them". Ditto people supporting Elliot Roger when they really ought to know better.

Or, whisper it quietly, Trump. "He may be a stupid, repulsive toxic buffoon but at least he's OUR stupid, repulsive toxic buffoon." No, motherfucker. Demand better.

The Alt-right are dangerous idiots. They will never achieve anything and many of their ideas are horrible. The Taliban are not "Based", they are fanatical Fascist maniacs. Pick better allies you speds, it's really fucking easy for the Left to portray anyone right of Trotsky as a Nazi when people with moderate Conservative or Libertarian views are openly cheering any lunatic who happens to share some enemies in common with them.

It's like in the 80s when the Left would support any genocidal swivel-eyed terrorist provided they waved a red flag under the guise of "anti-imperialism" and "solidarity", it took them 30 years for them to figure out that was stupid and change their optics, and that was when they had most of the media on their side, which the Right don't.


----------



## Mukhrani (Sep 28, 2021)

I really hate the historical illiteracy and slavish, borderline autistic devotion to 'rules' that you find among a lot of libertarian-leaning right wing people. Its that combination of living in an alterative reality (just copy-pasting your conception of Western history from Hayek/Friedman and ignoring everything else) and devotion to hard rules (non-aggression principle) in a realm like politics that has lead the right to become so neutered. The left has a stranglehold on just about every political institution in the country because these people saw pursuing and using political power as morally wrong. They often employ two incredibly smarmy and brain-dead arguments:

When they are in power:
1. If we gave the government the power to do that, they would abuse it and use it on us!

When the left is in power and does precisely that anyway:
2. Hypocrisy! Imagine if the situation were reversed!

The result of this has been decades of preening failure while the West burns down around them. Just completely insufferable. Politics is war by other means, and these worms just wet themselves over and over again in the middle of the battlefield, and feel noble while doing it.


----------



## Ishtar (Sep 28, 2021)

Indifference, apathy, and stupidity in the center and moderate right.

Infighting, ego driven internal strife, and the search for the new self alienating take on the far right.

Mainline conservatives are either too comfortable, too well paid, or too stupid to realize that their policies either don't work or their ideals can no longer be implemented in anyway they imagine now.

The Far Right is a collection of silos with their own leaders-infighting, fed accusations, and general lack of order prevail.

The Right is such a broad category as to be meaningless-everything from "centrist" to mildly right wing liberals who want a return to 1990s color blind American Liberalism, to christian right conservatives who have pretty much thrown in the towel, to all varieties of far right-that are comprised of people as intelligent as they are proud, rambunctious, and repulsive at the same time.

When the far right's "spokesmen" are either people like richard spencer or likely criminals like Kevin Alfred Strom-its kind of hard to find much a leader to "unite the right".

The far right also has a self defeating tendency towards alienating itself from potential constituencies. For example anti Christian factions in the far right may indeed be very charismatic or capable but they're vicious hostility to Christians and the Christian religion ensure they remain forever e-seethers.

Fact is-the far right attracts people who are either just socially maladjusted or feel alienated from society and the world as a whole-that means while its members are generally more convicted than Boomer conservatives, they come across as repulsive and deranged to normies(as in the people they'd want to win over).

Boomer conservatives, paleoconservatives and the like have no real say or influence-they either are retired or simply rail at the TV without any real idea as to how positive change might be affected or why things even got this bad.

TLDR: The "Right" is an incoherent, self defeating mess.


----------



## Mewtwo_Rain (Sep 28, 2021)

Spunt said:


> The Right also have the opposite problem to the Left when it comes to loyalty. The Left are constantly infighting, backstabbing and generally behaving like crabs in a bucket, but the Right will stay loyal no matter who they are being loyal to.
> 
> Like I get that the Right is culturally, politically and legally under siege in the West and adversity brings unity. That's often a good thing, but in a case where you're fighting an optics war, mindlessly supporting anybody who voted the same way you did regardless of how insane, stupid, dangerous or toxic they are is a really dumb tactic.
> 
> ...


It's even worse than that, oftentimes those groups DO NOT vote the same way the rest of the right votes. It's like when the Republican Black Caucus came out and was like "Yeah we voted for Biden, and we're mad he didn't give us freebies, you don't hate us right wing, correct?" The right wingers all nodded their head, said "yeah we still love you guys" and then pretended to be outraged at Biden because he didn't give the traitors their gibs. Like WTF.

One mistake though, the reason why people back those monsters in the center and on the right is because all the moderates on the right and center are either leftist infiltrators, (Hi guys we're all somehow center-left hee hee) or willing to back an easier to beat monster once the monster they back destroys the left which long game some of their options possibly have that option if they don't get destroyed in the process. It's calculated risk.

Uhm... The left still do support most genocidal terrorist...  They just pretend not too which is the only difference.


----------



## L50LasPak (Sep 28, 2021)

The worst thing about Right-Wingers in particular rather than their party is how they refuse to become apolitical or apathetic and still continue to blindly legitimize a system that abuses them at nearly every turn. The franchise of the Right Wing, much like the franchise of the Left Wing, is a machine. It has no regard for human life, it has no objectives other than the enrichment of the few wealthy people in charge of it at the expense of all of its other members, and it most certainly and absolutely does not have your best interests in mind under any circumstance. Period. 

Everyone knows this, even right wingers. The first thing any of them will tell you is "The system is broken". Why continue to participate in it? There is no reason, people are just complacent. The Left is under the impression that everything they do is somehow making the world a better place which I suppose is what keeps them attached to their political machine, but your average Right Winger seems to understand that nothing they or their party do has any impact, yet they continue to waste their lives supporting the system.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Sep 28, 2021)

The right wing politicians think that being a Bush era Republican is a good thing, and not a fucking laughingstock.


----------



## X Prime (Sep 28, 2021)

Spunt said:


> There are a lot of morons and nutcases on the Right. Of course there are just as many on the Left, but when someone on the Left turns out to be a rapist, a terrorist, a mass-shooter or whatever they at least have the good sense to throw them under the bus to save their own asses.


What? This is utterly contrary to reality.

 What about Weather Underground?

The fact that we are on the verge of getting a literal eco-terrorist placed into the Bureau of Land Management?

The entirety of 2020 where DAs let BLM and Antifa go repeatedly?


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Sep 28, 2021)

X Prime said:


> What? This is utterly contrary to reality.
> 
> What about Weather Underground?
> 
> ...


Yesterday's terrorists are today's teachers.


----------



## X Prime (Sep 28, 2021)

The actual worst thing about the right is caring about optics, because they forget that no matter what they do, it will always be spun as terrible by the urbanized media organs.


----------



## Prophetic Spirit (Sep 28, 2021)

WinchesterWhiskey said:


> Tl;dr The right is constantly splintered and screws people over who could have otherwise helped them.


I can say the same about the left (at least in my reality, which you know, isn't USA).
At the end, every wing is fucking toxic, worthless and literally blights of humanity.


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Sep 28, 2021)

I'm old enough to remember when the American left and right just argued about tax percentages.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Sep 28, 2021)

Lorne Armstrong said:


> It’s true.  How many folks show up to a Harlem Globetrotters game to root for the Washington Generals?  That’s about as real as the whole “Right vs Left” thing.


----------



## The Last Stand (Sep 29, 2021)

Pissmaster said:


> god you are so *FUCKING*_* stupid*_





Pissmaster said:


> seriously I wanna know, like are you mentally retarded?  are you heavily medicated?  what the fuck is wrong with you, let's get this settled once and for all, what _exactly_ makes you so _fucking_ unable to actually learn anything and stick to the most basic bitch talking points, totally unable to understand any kind of nuance in fucking _anything_?









Nice copypasta. Your mother.


----------



## X Prime (Sep 29, 2021)

Uh, I don't think that is a copypasta.


----------



## The Last Stand (Sep 29, 2021)

The Right has guns, right? They boast about gun ownership but do not use them when the situation warrants it.


----------



## Haim Arlosoroff (Sep 29, 2021)

*Emotionally the worst thing:*



..and I don't mean the black dicks, I mean the Trump voter who needs to know Black people like him.  John Doyle's "_and...._ he's *black!*" comment that I heard on TDS's show on him.  John Doyle is the absolute emotionally worst thing about the Right.

*Rationally the worst thing:*
The American Right have no ideas coming from their party.  It is always the party of 'no' or the party of 'slow'.  That's it, the outer party of entropy & national overstretch.  Confined to speaking against the left's intuitions, for leftist approval (remember when Ben Shapiro threw those kids under the bus for surrounding the Native American drummer?), and for their personal enrichment.  Say what you want about the High School Clique that is Congress, and AOC voting 'present' or critiquing people voting 'present' alternatively, the trust-fund kids who turned charities into cash-grabs, or that the democrats are the banker's party since Clinton but at least they have an intelligentsia who believe in their dogma enough that even Israel is struggling and fighting against their orthodox to uphold.  Liberal Democracy hurts Israel far more than Rand Paul, Alex Jones, or Therightstuff.biz.

*Spiritually the worst thing:*
Ben Shapiro's/Jordan Peterson's supporters who disagree on the grounds that hyper-individualism does not need to acknowledge reality but instead focus only on the more engaging fantasy of living according to the metaphysics and morals of Capitalism regardless of outcome.  If capitalism leads to bad things, then America should have bad things. Sexless monks who want us all to join in their cultural suicide pact against America reasserting itself.

Europe is a false dream born of America and the Soviet Union running their foreign affairs and requiring vastly lower military budgets than a fully freed Europe would be spending, once the EU breaks from America and NATO then its social programs are going to suffer cuts and the dream which American liberals cling to as their goal will fade away for pragmatism.  You would think the Right would mention this, but no no.  Silly me.

Not that healthcare is more like buying a toothbrush than a police department, without Big Pharma and with Government Services the health of America would improve.  Of course, currently Big Pharma are the Cocks above and the Triple Vaccinated good-boys want only more and more.  If the right would use that to wedge liberalism and Big Pharma together against "National Healthcare by Nationalism" and so present themselves as the people in the right finally, then I wouldn't be so spiritually depressed by the Right.  Yet that is exactly the last tactical consideration the suicide cult and their idealism-over-realism would make.  If capitalism leads to bad things, then America should have bad things.  By the dual citizens of Israel which has a Kupot Holim system of non-profits that are prohibited by law from denying any Israeli resident membership.


----------



## A_Callow_Youth (Sep 29, 2021)

To tie into what others have said about complacency, the worst thing about the right is that nobody understands what Conservatism is.  Conservatism is not about how things were yesterday, much less about how anyone thinks things should be.  Rather, Conservatism is about the preservation of things as they are today.  It is the ideology of the status quo, resistant to any change, but once said change has occurred, it settles into the new normal and defends that position in the exact same manner.  This is done regardless of the direction of movement, as evinced by the Conservative reaction to the Tea Party and Donald Trump: when faced with somebody notionally on their own side telling them to get off their asses and move, they planted their heels and raised absolute hell.  Conservatism is not a movement, it is societal inertia, that which must be overcome for any movement to take place.  Simply put, _there is no right-wing party in the United States_, only left and stagnation.


----------



## NekoRightsActivist (Sep 29, 2021)

Pissmaster said:


> @The Last Stand why are you so fucking stupid


sorry but I thought your name supposed to be "pissmaster", not "pissedmaster"


----------



## Local Fed (Sep 29, 2021)

Many of my gripes have been posted at least a few times in this thread, but I only saw @Mukhrani post what I wanted to which is the sentence _"Imagine if the situation were reversed!"_ Every time that I see someone post that non-ironically it makes me want to live up to my username and glow brighter than Chernobyl. For all of the Jonathan Haidt talk about how the Right tends to understand the Left more than the Left understands the Right (which I don't even contest,) there sure are many on the Right who bleat _"Imagine if the situation were reversed!"_ as if it means anything when saying it to those who don't give a shit about playing by their own rules.

There's still this idea that _"If I just play by the rules that they've set for the game, they'll play by them too."_ No stupid, the rules which are imposed on you are: heads I win, tails you lose. How fucking dense must one be to not grasp this concept by now? Wow, you're saying that the media treats you differently and has contempt for you and that if X did Y they would treat it differently? I'm not saying to not be pissed about it (I'M pissed about it too,) but holy shit if I hear _"Imagine if..."_ one more time.

---

The other big thing that was on my mind and which I didn't see mentioned (apologies if it was and I missed it,) is that so many on the Right (this isn't unique to one part of the political spectrum though) will just go along with anyone who gives them a crumb of validation, and they'll support art/media by people who kind of claim to be (whether genuinely or just for the grift) on their side.

An example of this is Tom MacDonald, a corny wigger rapper (a bit redundant there) whose whole thing is basically vomiting out 2015 milquetoast right-wing talking points as if he's some basic bitch time traveler. His music is the epitome of embarrassing, but many will support him because he's "Based and redpilled, triggering da libturds." A more recent example is the Nicki Minaj shit regarding the Covid stuff. Now in fairness, most of what I've seen is people just happy that she, a legitimate A-lister with lots of clout and youth appeal, is speaking up about how people shouldn't be pressured into taking the vaccine (I agree that this is good,) but I've seen a few too many that think she's "on their side" in some broad sense, as if tomorrow she'll be talking about lowering immigration and the need to advocate for the nuclear family unit.


----------



## Jazz never died! (Sep 29, 2021)

The right believes in all shit Infowars and moderates go this is fucked up insert lefties. The left went nuts and the Right points and go this what is mad. Then sperg on about gay frogs.


----------



## byuu (Sep 29, 2021)

They love to LARP as minutemen and insist they need guns to fight tyranny but even though they are convinced that the president wasn't democratically elected and will put them in FEMA camps they are too cowardly to do anything with their guns.


----------



## Ishtar (Sep 29, 2021)

Someone above posted a soyjack meme of a trump supporter swallowing black cock-as vulgar as that image was, it does have a great deal of truth to it.

I vividly recall hearing on the news Trump supporters breaking into tears about being called racist at some point in the Trump era-I think on Facebook or something?

Fact is most conservatives fundamentally accept the civil rights mythology; MLK JR. “content of their character”, and all that crap. They might not be as servile or as willing to self
flagellate as leftist White women at a BLM protest-but they want Non White validation and sympathy just as much. Hence the constant soyjacking whenever a black does or says something based.

While it’s often stated that conservatives are afraid of the social censure of being called “racist”, it is important to note that they genuinely don’t see themselves as “racist” nor do they wish to be identified with the term and its connotations and that’s because they accept the notion that races are fundamentally equal and that America can totally be a multi racial utopia-just with guns and flags instead of dildos and drag Queen story hour.

When conservatives finally reject the totalizing belief that being racially aware and prejudiced is the worst thing you can be-they will make real progress.


----------



## Spunt (Sep 29, 2021)

L50LasPak said:


> The worst thing about Right-Wingers in particular rather than their party is how they refuse to become apolitical or apathetic and still continue to blindly legitimize a system that abuses them at nearly every turn. The franchise of the Right Wing, much like the franchise of the Left Wing, is a machine. It has no regard for human life, it has no objectives other than the enrichment of the few wealthy people in charge of it at the expense of all of its other members, and it most certainly and absolutely does not have your best interests in mind under any circumstance. Period.
> 
> Everyone knows this, even right wingers. The first thing any of them will tell you is "The system is broken". Why continue to participate in it? There is no reason, people are just complacent. The Left is under the impression that everything they do is somehow making the world a better place which I suppose is what keeps them attached to their political machine, but your average Right Winger seems to understand that nothing they or their party do has any impact, yet they continue to waste their lives supporting the system.


In the UK, the only reason about 75% of Conservative voters vote Conservative is to keep Labour out of office. Boris and his government suck, but Labour's manifesto gets more extreme and deranged every year so anyone with half a brain votes Tory because it's literally the only rational option. British politics is in a holding pattern that gives the Tories a mandate to turn the country into an ever more authoritarian hell hole and basically do whatever they want. The people in this country have basically no say in how they are governed and are pushed around like supplicants and serfs by a thousand over-mighty and unaccountable government agencies that are run entirely for their own benefit. All the meanwhile BoJo drones on about liberty as the country becomes a Police State. 

This is where I'd normally say the right seems to do something different but there are few good options. We don't have guns, the Police and Army are fanatically loyal due to the power the government gives them, people who want a different system are locked out of democratic politics by the monolithic party system and by the media (part of the same system) who churn out propaganda praising this lunacy. 

At the moment my choices are to prep for when the system collapses under its own weight, or just to emigrate.


----------



## HarryHowler (Sep 29, 2021)

To my mind, the right's biggest issue right now is that it seems more concerned with making liberals cry than actually putting forward any sort of coherent vision for how the world should be run.

Yes, it was hilarious to watch people freaking out when Trump was elected, and I can imagine it was satisfying as fuck for Brexiteers to metaphorically tear up the EU passports of the Anti-Brexit side and tell them "Eat shit, losers, this is our country now." But that kind of massive political upheaval is really pretty rare, and you can't rely on doing that over and over again (and yes I know that kind of mentality started with the left; it's equally fucktarded there) while just presenting some warmed-over Reaganite/Thatcherite policies the rest of the time.


----------



## Cilleystring (Sep 29, 2021)

The things I hated most about the right have now become the core values of the left. The right used to be the nosy bossy ones telling homos they couldn't suck dick and telling whores they couldn't have abortions (I realize this still happens but they're basically powerless at this point in the large picture), now its the left telling everyone how to act with their lunatic identity politics. 

Current right the worst thing is probably the over edgy retards and conspiracy theorists, which I wouldn't say are the mainstream right but are exploited by the liberal media. 

The big difference is there used to be a lot of right wing retards in power that could spread their lunacy, but this has now been replaced with leftist lunacy. Basically anyone whos in power telling me how to act and threatening me if I don't act they way they want is a complete fag, right or left. That's the worst thing about either party.


----------



## No Exit (Sep 29, 2021)

Their love of nigger dick


----------



## Solid Snek (Sep 29, 2021)

Their refusal to respect my pronouns.

I take my pronouns very seriously, and if you do not respect my pronouns, you do not respect_ me. _Mispronouning me is an act of violence, and will not be tolerated.

Rightwingers, I need you to stop, take a deep breath, and listen: *my pronouns are not "he/him".* They are "FAGGOT/NIGGER". They are written in all caps because they must be SCREAMED, at the TOP OF YOUR LUNGS with PRIDE IN YOUR HEART, each and every time you think about me. Not faggot/nigger, or f-word/n-word, or LGBTQ/PersonOfColor. You say them loud, you say them exactly as I command you to. FAGGOT/NIGGER.

Until the right can do that, until they can respect my basic human right to hear my pronouns used proudly and correctly, then there can be no peace between us.


----------



## hash-slinging slasher (Sep 29, 2021)

That only a very few rightwing politicians actually put Americans first and the rest are just as warmongering as the left. Also most arent willing to stop spending American tax dollars on foreigners while Americans struggle.

As far as the regular rightwingers that aren't politicians go, can some of you niggas learn some God damn social skills? Are you a rightwing man born in the late 90s and early 2000s? Apparently you are required to take these autism pills and overanalyze every single step women take because overanalyzing bitches is "redpilled." Are you a rightwing boomer? Every conversation must be turned into a rant about the liberals. Nigga, take your blood pressure pills.

The ones that are neither boomers or zoomers are fine. Love you guys.


Edit: Also the extremists are far from the average rightwingers but it irks me they call themselves the "far right". Authoritarianism is the polar opposite of right wing in America. Why the fuck is socialism right wing so long as you add racism?


----------



## The Last Stand (Sep 29, 2021)

Local Fed said:


> The other big thing that was on my mind and which I didn't see mentioned (apologies if it was and I missed it,) is that so many on the Right (this isn't unique to one part of the political spectrum though) will just go along with anyone who gives them a crumb of validation, and they'll support art/media by people who kind of claim to be (whether genuinely or just for the grift) on their side.


That's how I felt Trump was during his presidency. No matter who was giving his support, he would just eat it up. Publicly. He craved the admiration. 

There's no standards with politics anymore. You could be a Communist, Nazi, pedophile, racist, as long as you're regurgitating what they like, they'll welcome you with open arms.


----------



## SSj_Ness (Sep 29, 2021)

The right is weak and infested with RINOs, self-destructive, plays defense too much.


----------



## RussianParasite (Sep 29, 2021)

The biggest problem with the right is that they are huge hypocrites.

They allow, may Allah forgive me, womens to go to separate schools when they should not be outside of the house at all without permission. I’ve seen many pray only four times per day, and even some play music, yet they walk into the Mosque as though they have just finished cutting a thief’s hand off.

And worst of all, they can’t meme.


----------



## TheProdigalStunna (Sep 29, 2021)

The fact that they are foot soldiers for capital despite claiming not to be.

(Yes, I know the demonrats are too, if slightly less so.  I'm not letting them off the hook either).


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Sep 29, 2021)

The worst thing about the right wing is that it doesn't exist in a meaningful capacity


----------



## The Last Stand (Sep 29, 2021)

Aside from ACB, none of the women on that side are positive representations of modern feminism.


----------



## niqlo (Sep 29, 2021)

I find that terms like "right-wing" and "left-wing" don't really make much sense. A "right-wing" politician can advocate for the exact same policies as a "left-wing" one. When you think about it, it's all just pretty abstract and arbitrary. It's more of an identity thing, people like to use these terms to refer to themselves because they want to feel like part of a group, have something larger to identify with.

I think that in the US, everyone's so into this identity politics, the two sides can't agree on practical things purely because they don't want to side with the opposite group. When in reality, they're not really so different. This works for the government, because it prohibits the entire people from joining forces against the government. The entire thing is pretty fucked.


----------



## Meat Target (Sep 29, 2021)

The Right blithely thinks they can work with the Left if they occasionally throw the latter a bone and ask them nicely. 

The Right is either oblivious or apathetic to the Left's psychotic obsession with gaining power and "ends-justify-the-means" mentality. 

The Right aren't so much cucks as they are idealists and rule-followers. Problem is, they're trying to win fair and square in a game of Calvinball.


----------



## Honk Hill (Sep 29, 2021)

A distinct lack of free helicopter rides and support for socially acceptable poofter bashing.


----------



## Absurdist Laughter (Sep 29, 2021)

Their morality gets in the way of being taken seriously.


----------



## L50LasPak (Sep 29, 2021)

Spunt said:


> In the UK, the only reason about 75% of Conservative voters vote Conservative is to keep Labour out of office. Boris and his government suck, but Labour's manifesto gets more extreme and deranged every year so anyone with half a brain votes Tory because it's literally the only rational option. British politics is in a holding pattern that gives the Tories a mandate to turn the country into an ever more authoritarian hell hole and basically do whatever they want. The people in this country have basically no say in how they are governed and are pushed around like supplicants and serfs by a thousand over-mighty and unaccountable government agencies that are run entirely for their own benefit. All the meanwhile BoJo drones on about liberty as the country becomes a Police State.
> 
> This is where I'd normally say the right seems to do something different but there are few good options. We don't have guns, the Police and Army are fanatically loyal due to the power the government gives them, people who want a different system are locked out of democratic politics by the monolithic party system and by the media (part of the same system) who churn out propaganda praising this lunacy.


It is different to some extent in America since you still have fanatically loyal camps of Republicans and other conservative types who haven't made or seen any appreciable progress since Donald Trump, and I'm hesitant to count him as a success. But you do still have people going to rallies, voting, and in general participating in a system that works against them with no appreciable results. Even that holding pattern the UK has apparently achieved basically doesn't exist in the US.

Its interesting you mention gun rights and the like though, because, while I'm not in favor of overturning them, I have been considering for a long time that they contribute a great deal to keeping the Right wing pacified in this country. The idea that as long as you have your guns everything is fine, even if literally everything else in the country has been turned overwhelmingly against you. Abortion seems to serve the same purpose of keeping the Right distracted with a singular issue while the rest of the carpet gets ripped out from under them, just in the opposite direction.



Spunt said:


> At the moment my choices are to prep for when the system collapses under its own weight, or just to emigrate.


I think fewer people realize this than most people might think. The Right in the US in particular is in deep denial about things and still seems to be convinced that they'll just retake the government in another 8 years.


----------



## raspberry mocha (Sep 29, 2021)

That everything they don't like is communist.


----------



## asr (Sep 29, 2021)

I think that the right can be currently broken into a few splinter groups, all of which are gay/bad: 

First you have the establishment "conservatives" these I would classify as your normal political types that pander to your face while they stab the future of your family in the back simultaneously. Think RINOS, Think the GOP, This what would also be part of the uniparty that serves to act as the heel for the other side, to give the illusion of choice. In reality these people and the DNC all serve the same masters. Boomers still have blinders on and can't see the hands up the asses of the establishment treating it as a puppet. Why this is the case? I presume some level of nostalgia, trust in the system, etc 

Second you have your internet wannabe establishment types and/or grifters: Think Ben Shapiro, these are just more hip and with the times uniparty cocksuckers, they also happen to be better at marketing themselves (though I assume there is some level of seed money from would be masters, even they can see how the wind blows). Here your slightly more aware "conservative" spends his attention span, yet is also unable to see the same issues that plague it. 

Third you have the those the internet "conservatives". Those would range from the Nick Fuentes types to the more esoteric Ryan Dawson types. This group is neither free from subversion as well Imo, given all the glow in the dark ops that occur on the web. Here is where your young disenfranchised men, grifters, and actual true believers in things like ethnostates, fascism, third positionists, etc   

There's one common trait to all these people; they're people and thus not perfect. If I had to really give blame to any one group and call them the worst it would be the uniparty establishment which has conspired to bring about this current timeline. I can empathize with the young disenfranchised men, I can even empathize with the boomer, but I can't do so with the likes of the GOP.


----------



## Rapechu (Sep 29, 2021)

The problem, is that "conservatives" (IE American style conservatives) are not right wing. They are just a different flavor of liberals, who follow Locke and Burke. They aren't the controlled opposition, they are the open opposition, to half of their own followers. Right wing retards think for some reason that they can join with these people and they will lead a counter-revolution, and are always astonished when they conserve absolutely nothing.


----------



## SSj_Ness (Sep 29, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> Aside from ACB, none of the women on that side are positive representations of modern feminism.


I might've prematurely disagreed with this, but can you elaborate?


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Sep 29, 2021)

They're reactive instead of proactive.


----------



## Haim Arlosoroff (Sep 29, 2021)

Shamash said:


> Someone above posted a soyjack meme of a trump supporter swallowing black cock-as vulgar as that image was, it does have a great deal of truth to it.


*WHAT IS **VULGARITY** IN A TIME OF MONSTERS??*
*
*​


hash-slinging slasher said:


> the rest are just as warmongering as the left


The reality that progressives are more the warmongers, and the reactionary zealots for Family, Faith, and Fatherland are more the pacifist faction geopolitically (at least in isolationism) today with Trump refusing Syria and elsewhere to be brought in while Newscasters, married into the democratic party, orgasmed at cruise missiles hitting targets in the desert.

This is the point where I could never call myself again a member of the Democratic base.  Once you see that every peace movement backs a Clinton rather than a Paul in Congress or the White House, every leftist mob having a shit-fit about war fills you with contempt where you once could have felt brotherhood or sisterhood with the protesters.

There are no political solutions to petrol-dollar wars, neither side is worth a damn.



TheProdigalStunna said:


> The fact that they are foot soldiers for capital despite claiming not to be.
> 
> (Yes, I know the demonrats are too, if slightly less so. I'm not letting them off the hook either).


Corporate America halts donations to Republicans who voted to overturn the election
Corporate America takes away Trump’s toys
JPMorgan freezes donations to Republicans who contested 2020 election

The ground is moving, the democrats are the party of the billionaire (who buys up the newspaper men) and the bankers (who lobby for the money schemes) today.  Citigroup, Goldman Sachs, and _JP Morgan_ were among _Obama's top_ donors and they sit in Democrat White Houses operating power.  I realize the Republicans are whores, we aren't arguing about that, but I would argue Democrats are ever so slightly more foot soldiers for capital since their base is less mindful of their actions in power since the newspapers cover for them.  Whereas Republicans need to keep their base voting for them, so they've shifted into not quite 100% being foot soldiers for capital in the past.



ArnoldPalmer said:


> The worst thing about the right wing is that it doesn't exist in a meaningful capacity


The worst thing about the left is that they act disgusting.
The worst thing about the right is that they disgustingly refuse to act.

The left are afraid of their Christian Zealotry, but show me where Trump secretly spent time and money in Texas fighting against abortion.  The right act Christian only off in the corners surprisingly from time to time.  If they preached morality, and scorned their opposition consistently I would show them respect.  But anyone who would not play ball with the left was scandalized and removed decades ago, and the remainder of Republicans aren't even brave (cunning is just out of the question) except in the dark corners where strong men have not been purged by leftist outrage and Republican kowtowing.



Rapechu said:


> They aren't the controlled opposition, they are the open opposition, to half of their own followers.


"_Cohesive center-right parties have facilitated political stability and compromises, while their disintegration has empowered radical challengers. After presenting an overview of right-wing politics in Western democracies and weighing different definitions of the electoral right, we discuss two factors that shape variations in center-right cohesion: organizational robustness of center-right partisan institutions and the (un)bundling of conservative mass attitudes on different policy dimensions. Last, we argue that a full account of the rise of the radical right cannot focus solely on the strategies of the center-left but must incorporate also the choices, opportunities, and constraints of center-right parties._"

Center-Right Political Parties in Advanced Democracies​"_Although most research on recent electoral developments has focused on the decline of the center-left or the rise of the radical right, center-right parties have historically played, and continue to play today, a consequential role in shaping the politics of advanced democracies. At key political junctures, cohesive center-right parties have proved consequential in facilitating the historical compromises at the heart of postwar democratic stability. We have made the case for comparative research on center-right parties and focused on understanding variations in their cohesion. As the center-right, like all mainstream parties, loses its share of voters, the consequences are potentially far-reaching.

As one direction of future research, we see much promise in bringing scholarship on the American right into a broad comparative framework. We have aimed to practice what we preach and to situate research by scholars of American politics next to works that focus on other Western democracies. More could be done to normalize the American case within the comparative literature on electoral politics. The rising support for radical populist right-wing parties and candidates—not only in Europe but also in the United States—has increased the urgency of studying the electoral right by drawing on a shared conceptual and theoretical apparatus. What the radical populist right looks like ideologically, whether it succeeds electorally, and its impact on politics more generally, all hinge to a great degree on the role and strategic stances taken by the center-right._"

The Center-Right political parties are literal golems, designed to catch people leaving the Left in disgust and offering a false salvation which is carefully managed to abase itself to "the Left" in the name of losing nobly.  Entire schools of thought exist to cultivate proper slogan-netting to catch radicals, conduct which will lose to "the Left" in newspapers and other formal occasions, and values which seem to give you what you want but are crafted with more foresight than you think to never actually threaten "the Left".  Once you see the extent that center-right parties are fake and gay golems only, then you see the cage we're in politically and whose cage it is.

​


----------



## Ishtar (Sep 29, 2021)

“WHAT _IS_ VULGARITY IN A TIME OF MONSTERS??”

I don’t disagree with your post, but vulgarity is debasing, even if it reflects truth.

Anyway-yes the center right exists to convince the Right that losing is the goal, so long as it done nobly.


----------



## Rapechu (Sep 29, 2021)

Warning: autistic rant

Any idea of a "center" is pure nonsense. In practical terms, you can view modern western politics along three axis: the liberals (capitalist globalist oligarchy), the left (marxists) and the right (a hodgepodge of Christians and nationalists and other smaller groups, who generally only agree on one thing and that is that they don't want a globalist homogenous moral-relativist society). These ideologies are all diametrically opposed and mutually exclusive. The "centrists" are just liberals who propagandize themselves as being moderates (and therefore all the others are implied to be irrational extremists). In the days of King Louis, this faction's predecessors (back then known as the left) massacred thousands of political enemies and continued to do so for centuries. These people are themselves more radical than any other ideology in history. Look at the past 1000 years and you will see that they are a far outlier as far as human societies go. Your "center-right" and "republicans" and "conservatives" are not aligned with any concrete principles, they believe in "societal progress" as much as any leftist. Their belief, in a nutshell, is that human societies evolve along more or less social darwinistic routes, and therefore, whatever the present state of society is, is good, because it was created by time and pressure and popular will. This sounds like a good idea for stopping the globohomo agenda, except it isn't. Because when their political enemies come and force them to change society, they are left with their thumbs up their ass and all they can say is "uh... well this is the new normal so it must be good". They have no absolute moral principles with which to push back. Inevitably, they retreat to a platform based on claims of superior economic prowess because they have nothing else. Oh, and "freedom", they will also claim to represent "freedom", which they don't, because traditionally freedom has always meant freedom from foreign dominance, but we're ruled by jews, so their reinvented idea of freedom is freedom from morals. The "center-left" also isn't really left, but it is just postmodernist liberalism, and the only good thing I can say about "conservatives" is that they're not as rabidly destructive as these people even though they come from the same roots. These are the ones pushing the idea "everything is subjective, everything's a social construct, everyone's the exact same, respect my pronouns".

Why are things so shitty these days? Well, after ww2, these liberals swept through Europe from the west while commies swept from the east, and they massacred any vaguely right wing person they could find. Even in the French State, which wasn't even Nazi, but SURRENDERED to the Nazis, they massacred so-called "collaborationists", which even included journalists like Brassilach. Afterwards, they burnt books (something they often accuse their enemies of doing), destroyed statues and even graves; spewed all sorts of propaganda from every orifice about war crimes (while memory holing their own war crimes) and generally completely oppressed the locals with their "liberal freedom" in an attempt to completely re-engineer the society of the occupied peoples to be subservient to their political bloc. From this point on, anyone vaguely right wing that ever formed a party, was either propagandized against and harassed or outright banned (eg. Golden Dawn) while these liberals peddled political influence to campaign donors and sold out our society piece by piece.

So that is your "center-right" and "center-left".


----------



## Mukhrani (Sep 30, 2021)

raspberry mocha said:


> That everything they don't like is communist.


Yeah this is really annoying. Government = communism is just retarded and is part of what makes the right so ineffectual. Using the government to reward people on your 'team' and punish your enemies is as old as the hills, and a fundamental element of politics, particularly urban politics. Another consequence of this kind of thinking is that there are pretty much no large cities controlled by Republicans. They're all bastions of Democrat machine politics, which is how the Dems get away with most of the ridiculous shit that they pull (fortifying elections, letting BLM/Antifa run rampant, COVID overreach). So what does the right do? Do they try to create their own political machine? Do they do anything effectual, at all? No, they sit on the sidelines and crow about how the Democrat-run cities are all corrupt and dysfunctional. In their fantasy land a Republican run city would be perfect, with a finely-tuned laissez faire economic machine creating endless prosperity, low crime, no corruption, blah blah blah. They never actually sully their hands with the business of governing, they'd rather live in a fantasy world and snipe at the party that they've yielded the arena to.


----------



## Muh Vagina (Sep 30, 2021)

The fact that they mock the left for valuing feels over reals when they do the same shit.


----------



## Prosphora (Sep 30, 2021)

All of my problems have already been aired
>Zionism
>Acceptance of cronyism
>Will "gracefully" lose and then whine for 2000 years
>Fostered some of the most retarded takes on Christianity I have ever seen and has globally set back the entire Christian image
>Anti Unionism because "If i worked a 50 hour work week, then you are not entitled to a better life"
>General coping just as the left
>Will bootlick any authority that agrees with them


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Sep 30, 2021)

Both the right and the left can be culty - and too prudish and authoritarian - but for different reasons.

Like back when America was more conservative, stuff could be censored too much because of conservative Christian values. In Current Year, stuff can be censored too much because of social "justice" values.


----------



## Niggernerd (Sep 30, 2021)

Shilling for israel and in many cases acting like leftist faggots.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Sep 30, 2021)

Remember that one Ben Garrison cartoon called "March of Tyranny"?


----------



## Cyclonus (Sep 30, 2021)

They're fucking hypocrites. They go on and on about the evils of big government but pass draconian laws if it suits them. Theyre against employee rights and support employers right to fire anyone for any reason they chose, until employers insist their employees get vaccinated. Theyre against government regulation of the internet and net neutrality, until they perceive social networks are biased against conservatives and start talking about laws _forcing _social networks to host Conservative opinions which violates _their _freedom of speech. If you disagree then I trust you'll have no problem with me hosting my next anti gun rally in your back yard. If you don't agree to that then you're censoring me, you fucking commie.


----------



## get_ur_gamon (Sep 30, 2021)

Shoggoth said:


> Have you considered if ideological purity lends the left strength?


Literally what? The constant demand for purity in leftist spaces leads to pointless infighting within leftist parties, as well as fracturing. This is what keeps the UK Labour party out of power, the struggle between center left and far left.


Shoggoth said:


> The worst thing about the right is that it's a cuck to the left and is a controlled opposition by design. There is no right wing to speak of.


Except in Eastern Europe, or the UK, or the middle east, Japan, Australia ect. I get it, you're American, and seeing the US and Canada as left wing makes you think that the right is on the decline, even though it is constantly gaining traction across the rest of the world.

What makes the Western right suck is that they constantly pitch their tents on the least popular sides of key issues. Most westerners think abortion should be legal. Most westerners think weed should be legalised. Privatisation fucking sucks, and yet the right still inists private prisons are the way to go and not a totally fucked up conflict of intrest.

If the right just listened to what most people want, rather than trying to make the will of special intrests more palatable to the average Joe they would have a great chance.


----------



## Shoggoth (Sep 30, 2021)

get_ur_gamon said:


> Literally what? The constant demand for purity in leftist spaces leads to pointless infighting within leftist parties, as well as fracturing. This is what keeps the UK Labour party out of power, the struggle between center left and far left.


Name one conservative thing the Tories have done in the past 20 years.
Those cucks are just implementing Labor's policy, why would they _need_ to be in power?


get_ur_gamon said:


> I get it, you're American


no


get_ur_gamon said:


> What makes the Western right suck is that they constantly pitch their tents on the least popular sides of key issues. Most westerners think abortion should be legal. Most westerners think weed should be legalised. Privatisation fucking sucks, and yet the right still inists private prisons are the way to go and not a totally fucked up conflict of intrest.
> 
> If the right just listened to what most people want, rather than trying to make the will of special intrests more palatable to the average Joe they would have a great chance.


a. what a fucking retard. Yes, the people want mass immigration and trans story hour
b. what people want has fucking zero impact. It's all top down by unelected elites. the mythical "people" will do whatever you tell them


----------



## Oliveoil (Sep 30, 2021)

The politicians?
Being a pussy.
The people.
Being caught in interviews. LEARN NOT TO TALK TO MEDIA. You make the rest of us look like inbred fucks.


----------



## get_ur_gamon (Sep 30, 2021)

Shoggoth said:


> Name one conservative thing the Tories have done in the past 20 years.


"if you only knew how ridiculous that statement is, you wouldn’t have said it"
The grinding austerity since they took power in 2010? Massively cutting public spending (before covid forced the hand of every governemnt in the world to spend more). Privatisation of UK post office amounst other services. Cutting free school meals, foreign aid, oh and FUCKING LEAVING THE EU + curbing immigration. Tax cuts for upper and middle class too.



Shoggoth said:


> Those cucks are just implementing Labor's policy, why would they _need_ to be in power?


Labour has coherent policies? 
All jokes aside, they really don't. Labour wants an expansion of the welfare state, plus free university and higher taxes on the upper and middle class. None of those got done under Tory power.


Shoggoth said:


> a. what a fucking retard. Yes, the people want mass immigration and trans story hour


You got me. No I don't believe that the right wing parties literally chooses the most unpopular sides of debates when coming up with a manifesto. But for some key issues they stick to positions that most people have moved on from. Most women are pro choice. If you want to win the female vote, maybe appeal to them. The UK tories do and they have a huge dominance of the upper and middle classes. Republican don't.

Of course people dont want mass immigration and tranny story time. _But_, imagine how popular rightoids would be amounst female voters if they pledged to keep trannies out of their spaces _BUT_ also pledged to not steamroll abortion rights. Why not just abandon the pro life arguement? What does the right stand to gain from pissing off female voters.


Shoggoth said:


> b. what people want has fucking zero impact. It's all top down by unelected elites. the mythical "people" will do whatever you tell them


Oh damn, like when the Brexit vote failed because the political elite and every mainstream media outlet campaigned for Remain? Or when Donald Trump lost to Clinton when the elites sided with her? Oh no wait!

Lighten up doomer. Public opinion isn't soley dicated by the elite, and people rebel agaisnt them more than you think. The is a massive rise in right wing parties across Europe, despite the EU and political elites wringing their hands.


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Sep 30, 2021)

the majority are too retarded to realise that in a real 4th reich they’d be the first to go


----------



## Rapechu (Sep 30, 2021)

Poppavalyim Andropoff said:


> the majority are too retarded to realise that in a real 4th reich they’d be the first to go


Who would be the first to go? The conservatives and liberals and social democrats? No, these people ordered soldiers to shoot at Hitler, but when Hitler took power he never persecuted them. Some of these he incorporated into his government and promoted (including the judge who sentenced him to prison) and others he retired with generous state pensions though he had no obligations to do so. The jews? Jews who served in the military were called honorary Aryans and were not arrested. The old? The old jews? Hitler built them a retirement town called Thereisenstadt which was self-administrated by its occupants and had hundreds of thousands of jews unfit for labor. The communists? Many of them became National Socialist party members.

So who is the first to go, I genuinely want to know.


----------



## WinchesterWhiskey (Sep 30, 2021)

Alright, 2A storytime.


WinchesterWhiskey said:


> Tl;dr The right is constantly splintered and screws people over who could have otherwise helped them.



One of my friends is a red flag victim who was actually in a Truth About Guns/Ammoland article(You could probably dig into him but he's pretty innocuous) and did some work with the Second Amendment Foundation. I'm going to keep things fairly short, but his whole thing was trying to get younger folks into firearms through video games. He was frustrated during this discussion panel because the boomers that he was discussing this with kept asking him things to the effect of "Why do you want to get kids to shoot up school through video games?" 

Frustrated, he ended up walking out but came back to deal with a hostile crowd of old people. While filling out some paperwork, an old geriatric boomer lady came up to him and thought she could slip him up. She walked up and quite literally asked him, "Aren't you afraid that the youth are going to join ISIS from the video games they play?"

My friend, unsure of how to really respond, kinda just has a mental BSOD. She doubles down and says, "Aren't most gamers 30-something year olds who live in their parents basements?"

He asks her, "Is every black man that walks into a convenience store a felon looking to rob the place?" She calls him a nigger and walks off and it was more or less the last time that this person really wanted to do the 2A activism thing.

Tl;dr The right has no sense of gatekeeping, sanity, or even purpose and it shows within the firearm community.


----------



## Kyria the Great (Sep 30, 2021)

It's the weakness shown towards any pushback towards pushback from insane laws that more radical left wing types want to pass like CRT in schools. The lack of purpose towards any institution of higher power like academia, media, tech, and finance has severely hurt it and clearly shows where true power comes from in the united states. If the right was really wanting to fight against all this destruction of the United states, it would wage a near total war against the Institutions of soft power in a near total sense as they've proven too dangerous to allow them any degree of autonomy. Rootless cosmopolitanism should be the true focus the American right wing should fight against as if they don't it will lead towards tyranny and the end of any meaningful freedom in it.


----------



## The Lawgiver (Sep 30, 2021)

The right has the same problem causing assholes as the left in a slightly different flavor and people that forgot about this  despite living through the 90s and 2000s deserve the uniparty oligarchy hell we're living in more than anyone else.


----------



## Mewtwo_Rain (Sep 30, 2021)

The Lawgiver said:


> The right has the same problem causing assholes as the left in a slightly different flavor and people that forgot about this  despite living through the 90s and 2000s deserve the uniparty oligarchy hell we're living in more than anyone else.


I can never agree with people who bring up the religious right. The worst they  did was literally fund things they wanted gone. Hate Harry Potter? Buy the books and burn them (Also Yugioh cards, Pokemon games, etc.). Wait what that gives the creator money? Wow.   What they tell me to burn in Hell, and that I'm a degenerate? Oh noes, what ever will I do other than become an insane leftist and start sacrificing children and doing satanic rituals.

Were they obnoxious? Sure. Did they piss people off, yeah. Outside of Jack Thompson who didn't even accomplish much other than a good chuckle they were weak sauce.

It's not just a different flavor, we are talking about the left who literally think nothing is wrong with trying to genoicde different groups under the UN definition of the Genocide council, brainwashing children and sexualizing them, and literally ruining everyone's lives with content they hate. They want their form of censorship punishable by death and side with groups willing to put you to death over it.

Now, yes they have led to the uniparty but here's something a lot of people always miss when bringing up the overzealous religious right, many of them that were part of the religious right or coincidentally on the left now. The authoritarian dick heads were always "leftist sheep" or prone to grift. They just used the religious right because it was in power at the time. The problem is like a bunch of kids with teenage angst people who were told to burn in Hell would rather destroy their country, then just grow up and get over it or just move away from religion instead of going full force into turning their kids into troons because that's sticking it to them.

Also let's not forget the violence. Killing over saying literally and I quote "All lives Matter."

The big mistake is people think Antifa and BLM are from the religious right. Antifa has nothing to do with the religious right at all, nor does BLM and yet the left is far more violent than they ever were. they're not just a different flavor, they don't even lead into each other. It'd be like if there were Pokemon fanatics pushing their games on everyone through public opinion and then rises right wing death squads to counter it. Completely different and unrelated to that kind of level of escalation.

Not to continue to beat the dead horse point, but too many make this same correlation causation fallacy.  These grifters, child groomers, authoritarian dickheads were always waiting for their chance to shine, the religious right gave it to them, but it's because normies didn't react to them with a productive reaction instead went full 180 into literal immoral craziness. The religious right were stupid, but normies pettiness is what truly led to the uniparty.


----------



## The Lawgiver (Sep 30, 2021)

Mewtwo_Rain said:


> I can never agree with people who bring up the religious right. The worst they  did was literally fund things they wanted gone. Hate Harry Potter? Buy the books and burn them (Also Yugioh cards, Pokemon games, etc.). Wait what that gives the creator money? Wow.   What they tell me to burn in Hell, and that I'm a degenerate? Oh noes, what ever will I do other than become an insane leftist and start sacrificing children and doing satanic rituals.
> 
> Were they obnoxious? Sure. Did they piss people off, yeah. Outside of Jack Thompson who didn't even accomplish much other than a good chuckle they were weak sauce.
> 
> ...


My point was that the fact that somehow at some point during the 2010s people seemingly forgot about the bullshit censor happy shit and decided it was completely ok when the blue guys do it and even helped them along in pushing for it only to wonder why the hell they're getting fucked raw yet again and decide they're red team now or just show blind party devotion to the blue team when in current year they're very clearly overlapping to an absurd degree in terms of what they end up doing when elected.


----------



## Mewtwo_Rain (Sep 30, 2021)

The Lawgiver said:


> My point was that the fact that somehow at some point during the 2010s people seemingly forgot about the bullshit censor happy shit and decided it was completely ok when the blue guys do it and even helped them along in pushing for it only to wonder why the hell they're getting fucked raw yet again and decide they're red team now or just show blind party devotion to the blue team when in current year they're very clearly overlapping to an absurd degree in terms of what they end up doing when elected.


Well there I can agree to an extent. I think it's less that they forgot, it's the levels they (the left) go to at pushing this crap that people don't associate the two. It's like running into crazies, your uncle with PTSD who shakes and shudders vs. The bum down the road who actively wants to kill you. Both are crazy assholes, just one is severely worse than the other that it makes the other sides existence look justified. 

Heck, the left's existence has made me wonder if the overzealous right wasn't right about degeneracy with how quickly it spread and to what extent. Which kind of adheres to that point.

Though I do agree, people need to stop with the blind loyalty to their political party nonsense especially end game wise they're very much alike.  Even if one is just lazy and spineless and the other "evil."


----------



## Chomosexual (Sep 30, 2021)

Pretty much every issue I have with the Right has been explained and detailed already, but I'll add a few things:
1. Zionist and Israel duck-sucking. Israel is our greatest ally, they are the only ME country that has same-sex marriage and pride parades, how dare the Iran develop WMD, only God's chosen countryrino can have heckin nukerinos. You will forever be a shabbosgoy for Jews if you don't stop behaving like this.
2. CoomAnon, shape-shitting reptilians, Bill Gates wants to kill at least 10% of the world's population, 9/11 truthers, Covidiocy. There are legitimate conspiracy theories (America meddling in affairs of other countries, shady stuff done during Cold War, Bush not doing enough to prevent 9/11), but these ones are just 'tarded.
3. Big Corpos bad, Small Corpos good. Small businesses often work with Big Biz and the financial elites and banks by extension, so shitting on globalists and buying things from most of shops kind of ruins your effort of resisting NWO.
4. Nazi troons and faggots. All these Catboys and Siegetards and Astolfo fanboys are right-wing version of Commie troons and drag queens.
5. Blind loyalty - REEEEpublicans are always the good guys, let's all suck Orange/Bobby/Putin/Xi/Netanyahu's peepee, Capitalism is always great, left is stupid.
6. Token minorities. WE LOVE NIGGOS MORE! - NO, WE LOVE NIGGOS MORE, DEMONCRAPS R THE REAL WAYCISTS, Israelites are our guys, pedos like Gunt are useful against the Left, look at these le bazte furries, let's take in a billion refugees, they come from socially conservative countries, they'll vore for us in the end.


----------



## WITH A ROLLING PIN! (Oct 1, 2021)

Maybe not the "worst" thing but something that's disappointed me a lot recently (and this applies moreso to the alt-right but I've seen it from normies as well) is that when trying to argue their stance on some issue, they'll resort to some dumb "muh tradition" argument instead of one that's actually logically sound. For example with abortion, there's an extremely solid argument to be made for why it's bad (from a human rights perspective), but instead of attacking it from this perspective they'll just say that it's bad because it's un-womanlike or untraditional, or because women should be oppressed and shouldn't be able to make such decisions about their bodies, and I've literally even heard some of them say that it's only bad when specifically white women do it. I always kind of assumed that everyone regardless of political party at least operated under some basic assumptions like that morality is universal and that actual racism and sexism are bad, but I guess not.


----------



## Pokemonquistador2 (Oct 1, 2021)

The worst thing about the right is that it's in a holding pattern where it's pretty much been rendered ineffective until the collapse of society.  As long as there's enough wealth around to indulge Leftist utopianism and to fix the Left's boo-boos whenever their social engineering goes awry, nothing will change.  Right-wingism at its core is a constellation of behaviors made to whip people into shape whenever there's a disaster, war,  or famine. If those conditions don't exist, then right wingers who act forcefully just look like meanieheads who want to stop everyone's fun and discriminate against outgroups for no good reason (even when said outgroups rape and beat their daughters.) 

The good news is, that Leftists are terrible at running societies. They're great at distributing abundance to fellow Lefties, but are bad at generating that abundance, since they'd much rather do SJW shit than do anything that would make a profit. And they're bad at accepting feedback since anything that does not conform to their desires immediately triggers them.  The best thing the Right can do is withdraw, let the lefties fail and watch the cities collapse at a safe distance.  Then get used to dirt farming, because that's something a lot of people will be doing after the post-lefty apocalypse.


----------



## Grand Wizard Wakka (Oct 1, 2021)

The far right and far left are both the same, TBH. Horseshoe theory is right. Both want to censor things and restrict freedoms, just in accordance to their own differing moralities and values - which they both both push. Both do witch hunts / cancellations. The right has done all the things the left is doing now, in the past, and they'll do all the things the left is doing now in the future if they gain enough power.

I've never met someone truly for freedom of speech, for example. Even all the people here, you could find SOMETHING they'd silence or report, and go "Well THATS too far." not realizing shit they do is what others say is too far.

Also, every right winger says "I'm libertarian." or "Classically Liberal" or some other label that isn't fooling anyone and nobody fucking cares that you voted blue 20-30 years ago. Welcome to how conservatism has worked since the beginning of time. I bet some people also think "MY generation was fine, but this NEW generation is going downhill..." is a new phenomena too. Not to say society isn't getting shittier, but there's never been a time in history where people havent been yelling that the end is nigh and that society is getting shittier - you have to be self-aware to some extent...

Oh, and moral fagging while being total hypocrite degenerates. PPP, for example. Nick Fuentes.


----------



## Skitzels (Oct 1, 2021)

WITH A ROLLING PIN! said:


> Maybe not the "worst" thing but something that's disappointed me a lot recently (and this applies moreso to the alt-right but I've seen it from normies as well) is that when trying to argue their stance on some issue, they'll resort to some dumb "muh tradition" argument instead of one that's actually logically sound. For example with abortion, there's an extremely solid argument to be made for why it's bad (from a human rights perspective), but instead of attacking it from this perspective they'll just say that it's bad because it's un-womanlike or untraditional, or because women should be oppressed and shouldn't be able to make such decisions about their bodies, and I've literally even heard some of them say that it's only bad when specifically white women do it. I always kind of assumed that everyone regardless of political party at least operated under some basic assumptions like that morality is universal and that actual racism and sexism are bad, but I guess not.


To add to this, there’s another issue that has legitimacy to be argued but the right goes about it the wrong way.

Like immigration.

In my country, it’s an open secret that TFWs (temporary foreign workers) are mass imported to work in what can only be described as slave labour because locals are much more likely to unionize. They’re also more likely to report appalling work conditions. TFWs on the other hand will take as much abuse as needed, in hopes that they gain citizenship (which many do not).  

Many who come in via student visas also end up finding themselves exploited as wage slaves who not only owe student loans, but immigration loans (I think that’s what it’s called? I’ve been told by immigrant coworkers that they were given a loan by the federal government as soon as they gain any citizenship… that they’re expected to pay back. Idk much else about it) and it’s  as well on top of other taxes. It’s criminal that the Trudeau government, as well as other PMs before him, get away with this.

If the right wingers in Canada just dropped the whole white Genocide sperging and focused on the exploitation aspect, they’d win over even the most fanatical of Commies in this country, Most decent people aren’t fine with exploitation, especially of vulnerable people who just wanted a better life for themselves. They’d gain a lot of footing.

There’s a few other issues where the potential to shift the Overton window is there, but they’re not taking advantage of it because they will Simp for corrupt business practices at the cost of the country


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Oct 1, 2021)

Mukhrani said:


> Another consequence of this kind of thinking is that there are pretty much no large cities controlled by Republicans. They're all bastions of Democrat machine politics, which is how the Dems get away with most of the ridiculous shit that they pull (fortifying elections, letting BLM/Antifa run rampant, COVID overreach).


There are no large cities controlled by republicans. This fact is also fine, as I will explain.



Mukhrani said:


> In their fantasy land a Republican run city would be perfect, with a finely-tuned laissez faire economic machine creating endless prosperity, low crime, no corruption, blah blah blah. They never actually sully their hands with the business of governing, they'd rather live in a fantasy world and snipe at the party that they've yielded the arena to.


In my fantasy land, major metropolitan areas would not exist, because they are a cancer on functioning society, in this current moment in time. They had their place in the industrial revolution, but they haven't served their intended purpose in over 50 years. Major cities are not producers anymore. Instead, they are now our biggest consumer vaccum, and that leads directly into the shitshow you just described in this post. The heelturn from producer to consumer has turned large cities into drug-addled, dirt-poor, niggertowns, where any hope of success is an infuriatingly pointless and retarded gesture. They only exist to have a captive voterbase.

I don't want a republican controlled major metropolitan area. I want NO major metropolitan areas. The Baby Boomers sold off their only reason to exist to the fucking foreigners.



> Yeah this is really annoying. Government = communism is just retarded and is part of what makes the right so ineffectual.


Government != Communism. Government = Socialism. I don't like Socialism either. Tell me what the government has done in the past 60 years that somehow invalidates all of its evils. Just one thing that could possibly convince me that these "people" don't need to be skinned alive and sprayed with road salt. One thing that would make them worthy of my trust. I'll just sit here and wait.



Pissmaster said:


> god you are so *FUCKING*_* stupid*_
> 
> @The Last Stand why are you so fucking stupid
> 
> seriously I wanna know, like are you mentally retarded?  are you heavily medicated?  what the fuck is wrong with you, let's get this settled once and for all, what _exactly_ makes you so _fucking_ unable to actually learn anything and stick to the most basic bitch talking points, totally unable to understand any kind of nuance in fucking _anything_?


You know that's the guy who admitted to having schizophrenia (or BPD), right?



byuu said:


> They love to LARP as minutemen and insist they need guns to fight tyranny but even though they are convinced that the president wasn't democratically elected and will put them in FEMA camps they are too cowardly to do anything with their guns.


God damn, I am so sick and tired of seeing this dumbshit "point". As one of those minutemen, why wouldn't you want to wait for enough cracks to show, before going on that killing spree? More disaffected people, a worse society, and general hopelessness, means more people willing to die for you and your cause. If anything, not violently fighting the past several months of Biden has been one of the best moves made by the right in a solid couple of years. It opens up the possibility of having some really cool, really new, really weird and fucked up American captive import version of corporate-driven, cyberpunk communist dystopia, that I want to at least taste before I try to destroy it.

I want things to get MUCH worse before I can even think about making a better world. I didn't want Biden, but considering what he's doing, I'm absolutely over the moon at the fact that he's at the big desk. Call me back when my neighbors start disappearing, and then we'll have some fun.

Think about it, while there's still Farmville and Netflix, what's the point of a genuine insurrection? People can just give up, fall back on their propaganda, and be happy as a fucking clam, right now. We aren't uncomfortable enough to start justifying killing anyone yet, but it's very clearly on its way, and I'm getting pretty excited. Maybe a few downed substations and cut fiber optic cables from now, we might get to see some cool shit happen, but the bread and circus isn't dismantled yet. I hate communists, but even I've read Alinsky. There's a process involved, and it's called being patient. Come on, man.


----------



## Mukhrani (Oct 1, 2021)

ArnoldPalmer said:


> There are no large cities controlled by republicans. This fact is also fine, as I will explain.
> 
> 
> In my fantasy land, major metropolitan areas would not exist, because they are a cancer on functioning society, in this current moment in time. They had their place in the industrial revolution, but they haven't served their intended purpose in over 50 years. Major cities are not producers anymore. Instead, they are now our biggest consumer vaccum, and that leads directly into the shitshow you just described in this post. The heelturn from producer to consumer has turned large cities into drug-addled, dirt-poor, niggertowns, where any hope of success is an infuriatingly pointless and retarded gesture. They only exist to have a captive voterbase.


I think this is just highly unrealistic. Areas like ports, river crossings, and trade route intersections have always been and will always be bases of population concentration and power. Any society that tried to do away with them would just be outcompeted by a society that didn't, because it's an efficient way to deal with shit.

Cities also don't have to be dysfunctional; that's a distinct feature of the US that most foreigners find mystifying and appalling. The pattern of cities turning into 'drug-addled, dirt-poor, niggertowns' is also a recurring historical phenomenon typical of late-stage, decadent empires, which we are. And if we ever want to right the course, it's going to involve cleaning up the cities.


ArnoldPalmer said:


> Government != Communism. Government = Socialism. I don't like Socialism either. Tell me what the government has done in the past 60 years that somehow invalidates all of its evils. Just one thing that could possibly convince me that these "people" don't need to be skinned alive and sprayed with road salt. One thing that would make them worthy of my trust. I'll just sit here and wait.


No, it doesn't equal socialism either, government = government. Governments have existed for millennia, socialism has existed for centuries. There's a reason we came up with a new word, and it wasn't to describe a basic political structure which has existed since the dawn of civilization, but to describe a new idea. Socialism is a reaction against capitalism, which arose out of the collapse of the feudal system, which proposes that the government do a certain set of things. Under capitalism, the government does a different set of things, and under feudalism it did yet another set of things. The government hasn't done anything good in America for the last 60 years because America is in steep decline and its government is run by nepotism cases, shysters, and striver retards. But it was competent government that transformed Singapore from a shithole fishing village into a meticulous, clockwork city at the nexus of global finance and business. Government is basically the bones of a society, the potential violence that runs under the surface of every interaction, kept in check by something - balance of power, corruption, brutality, it can take lots of forms. A large reason why our country is such a shithole now is that this fundamental force was handed over to psychotic retards by the 'right', which blithely decided that power itself was evil.


----------



## The Last Stand (Oct 3, 2021)

Take a look at a brief interview between two right wing figures of differing viewpoints. Nick Fuentes and Andy Ngo. You'll see why the Right is not "winning."


----------



## p4ddys (Oct 8, 2021)

Worst thing, atleast in my case, is how dependent i am on it. And there isnt much i can do about it i was born this way. I jerk off with it, hold the phone with it, open doors, wipe my ass and flush. 

But the left is nice too, i hold the steering wheel with it, scratch my butt and, i actually play pool better with it than the right. 

Go figure.


----------



## WinchesterWhiskey (Oct 8, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> Take a look at a brief interview between two right wing figures of differing viewpoints. Nick Fuentes and Andy Ngo. You'll see why the Right is not "winning."


Could you give me a tl;dw?

I'll take a look at the video later but a rundown would be nice.


----------



## Bill Dauterive (Oct 8, 2021)

A Cardboard Box said:


> Embracing schizophrenia by taking bullshit dewormer and malaria pills while screeching that Bill Gates is injecting our kids with microchips. Holy shit I cannot fucking deal with the rampant schizophrenia anymore.





			https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.devex.com/news/gates-foundation-reverses-course-on-covid-19-vaccine-patents-99810/amp
		

Just gonna leave this here for you. Believing in malevolent ulterior motives may not be as schizophrenic as you think.


----------



## A Cardboard Box (Oct 8, 2021)

Bill Dauterive said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.devex.com/news/gates-foundation-reverses-course-on-covid-19-vaccine-patents-99810/amp
> 
> 
> Just gonna leave this here for you. Believing in malevolent ulterior motives may not be as schizophrenic as you think.


Bill Gates thinks that people should allow other companies to make vaccines. What is your point?

The inventor of the polio vaccine made the patent public, is the polio vaccine also a scam microchip 5G poison?


----------



## big ups liquid richard (Oct 8, 2021)

WinchesterWhiskey said:


> Could you give me a tl;dw?
> 
> I'll take a look at the video later but a rundown would be nice.


Two nonwhite homosexuals (yes, they are both gay) argue about who is better at saving the white race.


----------



## Bill Dauterive (Oct 8, 2021)

A Cardboard Box said:


> Bill Gates thinks that people should allow other companies to make vaccines. What is your point?
> 
> The inventor of the polio vaccine made the patent public, is the polio vaccine also a scam microchip 5G poison?


The point of the article is that they were caught adding sterilants to the vaccine. I thought you might be the kind to have trouble reading but you didn't have to go and prove it like that.


----------



## A Cardboard Box (Oct 9, 2021)

Bill Dauterive said:


> The point of the article is that they were caught adding sterilants to the vaccine. I thought you might be the kind to have trouble reading but you didn't have to go and prove it like that.


Where in the article does it say that?


----------



## Gapernaper Rifle (Oct 9, 2021)

They're pussies


----------



## Tranimal Farm (Oct 9, 2021)

they are so afraid of seizing power that the left inevitably wins. Ironically they don't take a capitalist approach to power like the left does. What I mean is that when they have some power they want to use it to achieve a specific policy. They want to use it as a means to an  end but once its spent, its spent. The left takes the power it has currently and invests it so it can achieve more power in the future, they use power as an end in and of itself. If the right wants to start having more meaningful victories they gotta learn that the left relies on the rights principles in order to achieve one victory after another, they bring a gun to the knife fight because they know the right cares too much about its principles to ever do the same thing. They gotta at least try to be a bit more Machiavellian in their approach otherwise they might as well just let the one party socialist dictatorship happen now.


----------



## John Titor (Oct 10, 2021)

They have this smarmy condescending attitude where they act smarter than they really are and then gloat about how they won the argument because you're sick of their shit and want to stop talking to them. Liberals do it too but something about it makes it distinctly theirs, like their own version of an obnoxious soyjak.


----------



## Merried Senior Comic (Oct 11, 2021)

How much they suck off corporations.


----------



## Retired Junta Member (Oct 11, 2021)

Literally every single person I’ve met who was openly a right winger was either illiterate or extremely socially incompetent. It may not be the most clever ideological critic but sure it’s off putting.


----------



## JamusActimus (Oct 11, 2021)

They talk too much about genetics and the white race when they are geneticly subpar.
Same with degeneracy


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Oct 11, 2021)

The fact that they constantly boast that The Left is imploding/eating itself when they themselves are doing the same thing, and far worse, and that every single inconvenience and/or minute thing that they themselves do not like is a sign that the fall of America is nigh.


----------



## PaleTay (Oct 11, 2021)

Their willingness to entertain "unity" with the left, or at least let enlightened centrists into their ranks. What are we going to get 1 mandatory jab a year but 2 is a crime against humanity? Are carbon taxes fine as long as they aren't that expensive? Is eating bug burgers fine but spider burgers are a step too far?


----------



## AMHOLIO (Oct 11, 2021)

Most sit around and be butthurt instead of doing something and being butthurt.  Unfortunately, like the left/my side, they let their crazies overpower their reasonable speakers, which is probably why people think right wing is alex jones instead of tucker carlson.  This might be a problem with technology and communication rather than parties in general.

Right ing people on this site who think everyone and everything is against them.  This is a kiwi thing but those who do it need to realize they too could become the sjws they ridicule by seeing shadows everywhere.

Surprisingly the right is inept as the left, they just don't have as much power right now.


----------



## Sweetpeaa (Oct 12, 2021)

Skitzels said:


> To add to this, there’s another issue that has legitimacy to be argued but the right goes about it the wrong way.
> 
> Like immigration.
> 
> ...



TFW's started under Harper and then we had that retarded GST bullshit too back then. 

The high immigration levels in Canada were brought in by Brian Mulroney (Tory). As with the weakening of labor laws.

Tory's are just terrible in Canada. As with the liberals but in many ways they are similar though the liberals pretend to be progressive on social policies as of lately.


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Oct 14, 2021)

the insanity is less common but when it happens, it's fucking prominent


----------



## Lemmingwise (Oct 14, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> Take a look at a brief interview between two right wing figures of differing viewpoints. Nick Fuentes and Andy Ngo. You'll see why the Right is not "winning."





WinchesterWhiskey said:


> Could you give me a tl;dw?
> 
> I'll take a look at the video later but a rundown would be nice.



@The Last Stand  is wrong, as usual. The video was from a time where the right was winning, and where the people involved in that video were doing right. What's going on is an exchange of ideas and opinions. This was surrounding Charlie Kirk's turning point USA events. That was essentially a conflict between the Fuentes ibs/gamercrowd vs. the neo-conservative elements a la ben shapiro who were originally never trumpers effectively running a lot of trump outreach now and making it a kind of lady maga and more immigration, but legal kind of platform. 

What Fuentes and his crowd did was go to these TPU events and ask questions that were a little too spicy to handle:

TPU really had no way of dealing with it, besides removing fuentes from the first event and then later when followers started asking difficult questions, having to do away with audience questions altogether. 






It was essentially just one of the areas where people who were promised a wall or restraints on immigration got unruly. On this particular thing, I think the fuentes crowd was absolutely right and they were achieving their goals in a smart way. 

Things really took a strong nosedive after, but that video isn't an example of failing. It's actually one of the good traits that there can be disagreement and holding each other to account.


----------



## Slimy Time (Oct 14, 2021)

For the American Right, focusing on "gotchas" and "look how hypocritical the left is" and then calling it a day. They are idealogues, they and their supporters don't care about double standards and hypocrisy so long as they push what they want.

Also a clear refusal to do anything to fix the rampant left wing political infiltration in institutions such as education. More than happy to bitch about it, yet when given power do nothing.

For the UK right wing, being this amorphous, always changing stances because it is politically expedient to do so, before sliding right back into a relative globalist agenda. The Overton window has shifted in the country to the point where it is arguable that they aren't really conserving much.

Also, more a libertarian point, but the continual pushing of the nanny state. Blair started it hard under his New Labour government and the conservatives, instead of trying to wipe the slate clean of his endless banning and retarded rules, have kept it going.


----------



## Large (Oct 14, 2021)

Lorne Armstrong said:


> The fact that there’s no such thing, at least not organically.  “The Right” is just an artificial catch-all that anyone who disapproves of the Ruling Class is herded into so they can be isolated and marginalized.  Of course, TPTB still want to give them an outlet to expend their energy and want to keep them spending money so they have their talking heads they can tune into and they have their “leaders” to vote for, same as the other “side”, but it’s all bullshit.  About as real as WWE.  I guess the worst thing about “The Right” is that none who accept that label realize any of this.


Is this a copy of a leftist social media post with some word search-and-replaced with ""The Right""?


----------



## Spunt (Oct 21, 2021)

I don't know if it's the *worst* thing as such, but one thing that bothers me in particular is the recent trend (recent as in maybe the last 10 years) of conservatives rebranding themselves as "libertarians" without changing any of their opinions. I'm not sure why they do that, maybe because "libertarian" sounds smarter, more rebellious and has more heft in academia and they want some of that respectability. But then you get people like the guy who owned a music forum I used to post on, who said that he wanted to make pornography illegal and introduce the death penalty for drug possession. He also banned all criticism of Christianity or any discussion of any other religion on the site because that upset his religious feefees. Yet at the same time he wouldn't shut up about how he was a "libertarian" who was all about freedom.

Between people like that and the Ayn Rand fanboys, it's why I've stopped calling myself a libertarian in most company. I can't call myself a liberal (using the European definition) because that now means something completely different. And I can't call myself the more accurate "classical liberal" because of oafs like Sargon who don't really have any fixed views at all and are more made out by what they oppose than what they are in favour of.

Yes, yes, arguing the minutiae of what to call different schools of thought is a worryingly left-wing thing to do, but ultimately words do need meanings, and it pisses me off that the cause of liberty and respect for individual choice has been co-opted by people who just want to replace the left's authoritarianism with their own.

It also seems that the left have the same problem with the word "Socialism" which has been adopted by so many ideologies (including some not on the left at all) that it has lost all meaning and calling yourself one doesn't actually inform people of what your views are.


----------



## spinch (Oct 21, 2021)

i don't consider myself a hardline 'leftist' but the think i hate about the right is that their policies are outright anti-human. they're all in their own selfish delusions of future wealth and success that they don't realize that Big Government has just pitted them against other poor people to keep them distracted. The whole concept of 'othering' people to advance your own life is insane, because the fact is when people work together they get more done. 

not to mention the right is so splintered on every fucking issue that there is no unified right anymore. it's a ferris wheel of folks that ranges from 'your fiscally conservative dad' to 'man who is literally foaming horse dewormer from the mouth'


----------



## Fetish Roulette (Oct 21, 2021)

Spunt said:


> I don't know if it's the *worst* thing as such, but one thing that bothers me in particular is the recent trend (recent as in maybe the last 10 years) of conservatives rebranding themselves as "libertarians" without changing any of their opinions. I'm not sure why they do that, maybe because "libertarian" sounds smarter, more rebellious and has more heft in academia and they want some of that respectability. But then you get people like the guy who owned a music forum I used to post on, who said that he wanted to make pornography illegal and introduce the death penalty for drug possession. He also banned all criticism of Christianity or any discussion of any other religion on the site because that upset his religious feefees. Yet at the same time he wouldn't shut up about how he was a "libertarian" who was all about freedom.
> 
> Between people like that and the Ayn Rand fanboys, it's why I've stopped calling myself a libertarian in most company. I can't call myself a liberal (using the European definition) because that now means something completely different. And I can't call myself the more accurate "classical liberal" because of oafs like Sargon who don't really have any fixed views at all and are more made out by what they oppose than what they are in favour of.
> 
> ...


It's good to hear that there are other people who have these concerns. I know from your (very entertaining) series of long posts on the UK that you're British, but I guarantee you that the people fucking up the label of "libertarian" aren't doing it for respectability. Here in the States, when people think of libertarians, they either think of this video from 0:59 onward or Vermin Supreme.





Calling people "not real libertarians" is almost a meme at this point, but I think it definitely applies to the ongoing conservative invasion of the movement. This has created real problems for actual advocacy for libertarian ideals. Even on a micro level, I recently bought myself a Gadsden flag. This shouldn't have been a huge decision, but I spent a good week or so worrying about how if I bought this libertarian flag meant to express libertarian ideals surrounding life, liberty, and property, friends and passersby who saw it would mistake me for one of the same retards who make up the target market for Back the Blue Gadsdens.



The Randroids are an entirely different story, but I have tried and true ways of weeding them out that aren't too intrusive or hard to pull off. My favorite metaphor for them is that they're people who learned how to read, but never progressed beyond simple picture books. Dr. Seuss and phonics books are meant to teach you how to read Jane Eyre and budget reports and all of the other documents that make up our everyday lives, in the same way that Ayn Rand is (supposed) to introduce people to Nozick, Spooner, and Hayek. 

I know I've written you a bit of a novel in response, but I'd encourage you to keep fighting against the people seeking to co-op the label and political infrastructure of the movement. It's easy to pick out leftists because of their views on private property and freedom of association, but the right can be a more insidious threat precisely because they're better at masking their authoritarian tendencies.


----------



## GHTD (Oct 21, 2021)

As with politics in general, the whole trying to frame people who don't agree with the party wholeheartedly as "not real right-wingers". Don't we say politics are a spectrum? Yet we don't treat it like a spectrum and instead treat it like this black-and-white "you're with us or against us" bullshit.


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Oct 21, 2021)

The fact that the right and left are just two sides of the same coin. Similar ideas, similar motives, different details. They try to act like they're hot shit when they're only slightly better than the left. They boast about how "free speech" they are and make that their entire identity to one-up the left. The left might be bad, but with what they're pulling the right needs to step up their game and "be better"

Plus they're either total squares or totally obnoxious from what I've seen. People who don't regulate themselves to one part of the political binary are more my style, I'd say.


----------



## AnotherOne (Oct 21, 2021)

Tranimal Farm said:


> they are so afraid of seizing power that the left inevitably wins. Ironically they don't take a capitalist approach to power like the left does. What I mean is that when they have some power they want to use it to achieve a specific policy. They want to use it as a means to an  end but once its spent, its spent. The left takes the power it has currently and invests it so it can achieve more power in the future, they use power as an end in and of itself. If the right wants to start having more meaningful victories they gotta learn that the left relies on the rights principles in order to achieve one victory after another, they bring a gun to the knife fight because they know the right cares too much about its principles to ever do the same thing. They gotta at least try to be a bit more Machiavellian in their approach otherwise they might as well just let the one party socialist dictatorship happen now.


Lmao every leftie I talk to thinks the exact opposite. Republicans are the calculating cynics seizing the levers of power  wherever they can while democrats harp about precedent and 'norms'.


----------



## Tranimal Farm (Oct 21, 2021)

AnotherOne said:


> Lmao every leftie I talk to thinks the exact opposite. Republicans are the calculating cynics seizing the levers of power  wherever they can while democrats harp about precedent and 'norms'.


this might closer resemble Trump style populists, who I'd barely call conservative but certainly not the old order republicans. And let's be honest most leftie's view of the right is as accurate as most religeous conservative's view of violent video games


----------



## Mnutu (Oct 21, 2021)

Fetish Roulette said:


> I know I've written you a bit of a novel in response


Pretty brief, for a Libertarian.

On topic, the penchant for molding their whole value system around the current head of the party. The Left, for all of its leader worship and propaganda, never follows the leader as much as the leader follows “them”. The Right really morphs into whoever’s the president or most likely to become president. Also their chicken shit habit of operating anonymous Twitter profiles to shitpost on. Knowing the Zodiac Killer can and does talk mad shit on Twitter only endears him to me, and almost redeems him of those murders he did.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Oct 21, 2021)

They stay loyal to shit that fucks them over.


Jews run 24/7 propaganda against them
God-chosen people!  More money for Israel!

Tyrone and Paco make their lives a living hell
Democrats are the real racists!  Martin Looter Kang would be rolling over in his grave!

Uncle Schlomo takes money from them to give to groups working against them
God bless America!  Greatest country ever!

Son gets killed in a golobohomo war
He died fighting for the country he loved, he will be missed *sound of Jews counting weapon's sales money in background*

Republican party constantly cucks on shit that matters
We gotta keep supporting them or the Democrats will get power!

Police ignore tranny rioter mobs while aggressively hunting down right-wingers 
Blue Lives Matter!


----------



## usernames can change now! (Oct 21, 2021)

The lingering unholy alliance between libertarians and moral puritans. Sure, most of the annoying moralizing and virtue signaling belongs to the left these days; but occasionally the Fundies remind us they exist.


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (Oct 22, 2021)

They stand for nothing. Name one thing that they haven't backpedaled on in the last 50 years. In 2050, these same right-wingers will be supporting literally everything they're currently against, and demonizing everything they currently support.

That, and the fact that they use "muh glowies" as their reason to never do anything.
Protest something? We can't do that, the glowies will identify all of us and get us thrown in a blacksite.
Start a petition? Those don't do anything, and the glowies will just use it as an excuse to get us fired.
Literally do anything other than take it up the ass like a bitch? Hey now, that's just _asking_ for me to be arrested by glowies.


----------



## Sweetpeaa (Oct 23, 2021)

Often no platform


----------



## Ishtar (Nov 2, 2021)

One thing I’ve noticed amongst far right internet denizens is a deep alienation from the mainstream. Mainstream cultural past times, mainstream norms and so forth. Some of that is due to their beliefs-having a Hitler anime and autistically repeating “109” does make you a social pariah.

That said a lot of the right’s energy I think comes from young people(meaning young men) who are already alienated from society and find little solace or pleasure in it. Hence their contempt for “normies” or the “npcs”.

While I agree with the sentiments-just look at who is popular on Instagram, it has a self defeating effect.

You don’t win by coming across as a resentful autist who shouts non stop about I dunno the Jews or race or whatever, Doesn’t matter if your right, you simply alienate yourself by your own attitude and anti social presentation.

Of course the views such men hold alienate them, as they are rejected and then they reject society(or solidify their rejection of it) and it continues in this destructive spiral until they find themselves in little silos completely cut off from any engagement with the masses.

This ultimately means you achieve nothing. Or you fight in ever smaller little e sects with ideologies and ideas that would leave “normies” scratching their heads in confusion or outright disgusted.

Doesn’t help that Pol and adjacent spaces are saturated with “getting a GF” posting. It leads one to suspect the only reason one would hold such beliefs is because they aren’t having sex or didn’t get enough hugs or therapy or something and that if they got these things they’d totally abandon their beliefs.

I get it, mainstream society sucks and I relate completely, but it’s a self destructive attitude to hold contempt for the very people you presume to care about.


----------



## ClownBrew (Nov 2, 2021)

Israel and Q. It all boils down to that.


----------



## Seventh Star (Nov 2, 2021)

Cyclonus said:


> Theyre against government regulation of the internet and net neutrality, until they perceive social networks are biased against conservatives and start talking about laws _forcing _social networks to host Conservative opinions which violates _their _freedom of speech.


That's not hypocritical. That's just wanting to have freedom of speech on the internet and no monopolies completely dominating and dictating public discourse on the net, and there are different ways/solutions to obtain it. Clearly the idea is to just let any opinions fly on the net, and you have seen Null's announcement on the subject, you can't just lay down and take it. The first option is implying that there are multiple companies that will support you, the second option implies that when they aren't available, the government must step in. That's how economies act too, it's a balancing act to avoid either the government or companies becoming too powerful.


Cyclonus said:


> Theyre against employee rights and support employers right to fire anyone for any reason they chose, until employers insist their employees get vaccinated.


Again, that only applies under the idea that monopolies won't pop up and people can choose sympathizing business to their cause and everyone ends up happy. That's not necessarily hypocritical, that's just attaining a core concept at all costs: freedom for employees to seek work. Like with internet regulation/censorship, the best alternative is for non-centralized alternatives to pop up.


----------



## Cyclonus (Nov 3, 2021)

You're against monopolies? Wow, it's almost like you've spotted a flaw in that "unregulated capitalism" the right is always pushing. If you want to stop monopolies you need government intervention. Government intervention is left wing by definition.


----------



## Opticana (Nov 3, 2021)

I guess my basic issue with "the right" (i.e, A&H posters) is that their dislike of non-whites is fundamentally hypocritical, and they won't make any progress until they get over it. Let's be honest here,  Europeans lorded it over the rest of the planet and treated non-Europeans like shit for four centuries. Certainly, every civilization had its racial animosities and conflicts, but white people took it to a new height with things like Apartheid or Leopold II's Congo. The people who sperg out endlessly about how the Jews deserved it because they were usurers or muh 13% of the population are totally incapable of any self-reflection. When Africans living in straw huts rape, pillage and practice human sacrifice it's "lol stupid nigger apes" but when Scandinavians do it it's le epic based Nordic warriors. I'm not saying you should embrace CRT, but get over yourselves and look at things a bit more proportionally. No one race has a monopoly on good or evil.


----------



## Seventh Star (Nov 3, 2021)

Cyclonus said:


> You're against monopolies? Wow, it's almost like you've spotted a flaw in that "unregulated capitalism" the right is always pushing. If you want to stop monopolies you need government intervention. Government intervention is left wing by definition.


Government intervention is left wing, lmao. This is one of the most exceptional takes in the thread. I don't think I have to point out the obvious example, but monarchies are definetly not left wing if you want another no brainer example.

Also that's not a flaw, wanting no monopolies and no government intervention at all cost. Sometimes you have to compromise your ideals just to have the ability to say whatever you want. You might be too dumb to understand what the idea of trying to achieve a goal at all costs is, but it's why the left wins at all. It's not weak to want to state your opinion anywhere with freedom and not being deplatformed or doxxed because of it, you smoothbrain, that's just basic not laying down and taking it. And it's not wrong to want to reach a balance between government intervention and free market to achieve that.


----------



## Ser Prize (Nov 3, 2021)

Seventh Star said:


> Government intervention is left wing, lmao. This is one of the most exceptional takes in the thread. I don't think I have to point out the obvious example, but monarchies are definetly not left wing if you want another no brainer example.
> 
> Also that's not a flaw, wanting no monopolies and no government intervention at all cost. Sometimes you have to compromise your ideals just to have the ability to say whatever you want. You might be too dumb to understand what the idea of trying to achieve a goal at all costs is, but it's why the left wins at all. It's not weak to want to state your opinion anywhere with freedom and not being deplatformed or doxxed because of it, you smoothbrain, that's just basic not laying down and taking it. And it's not wrong to want to reach a balance between government intervention and free market to achieve that.


I'm as right wing as it gets but an example that was pointed out to me has made me reconsider on the matter of protectionism of local businesses.

When the japanese automobile industry was starting up it was heavily outclassed by competitors, so the japanese govt invested in encouraging them until they got a foothold that allowed them to compete with imports.


----------



## Seventh Star (Nov 3, 2021)

Ser Prize said:


> I'm as right wing as it gets but an example that was pointed out to me has made me reconsider on the matter of protectionism of local businesses.
> 
> When the japanese automobile industry was starting up it was heavily outclassed by competitors, so the japanese govt invested in encouraging them until they got a foothold that allowed them to compete with imports.


I know the example and I agree. There's a lot of ways to make an economy work. Proteccionism and liberalism can be right wing as much as they can be left wing. Proteccionism is usually necessary on an initial stage, in my opinion, and there are lots of examples of it working besides Japan. Again speaking from what I know, in Argentina and Brazil, the free market destroyed industrial growth. It needs to reach a critical mass before you set it free nowadays.

That's the point though. I can agree with the right being divided, or a lot of right wingers being isolationist, or them just being dimwitted and uncouth in general. What I can't agree is some exceptional notion that all of them are going to agree about the same things and act like a hivemind, or that pragmatism = hypocrisy, and the same applies to the left. You have to defend values you believe in at all costs, the flexibility of your ideology is what matters.


----------



## Ser Prize (Nov 3, 2021)

Seventh Star said:


> I know the example and I agree. There's a lot of ways to make an economy work. Proteccionism and liberalism can be right wing as much as they can be left wing. Proteccionism is usually necessary on an initial stage, in my opinion, and there are lots of examples of it working besides Japan. Again speaking from what I know, in Argentina and Brazil, the free market destroyed industrial growth. It needs to reach a critical mass before you set it free nowadays.
> 
> That's the point though. I can agree with the right being divided, or a lot of right wingers being isolationist, or them just being dimwitted and uncouth in general. What I can't agree is some exceptional notion that all of them are going to agree about the same things and act like a hivemind, or that pragmatism = hypocrisy, and the same applies to the left. You have to defend values you believe in at all costs, the flexibility of your ideology is what matters.


Oh, I totally agree. Part of it is that the left knows that the right cares more about "muh honor" and can use it to pressure them to do things that are against their better interests because "you don't want to stoop to their level, do you?"

I always said debating the moral highground is a sport for winners.


----------



## snailslime (Nov 3, 2021)

everything


----------



## Adolf Hitler (Nov 3, 2021)

The right is constantly trying to live up to the left's morality. 

No, we don't believe in equality. Yes we care most about our in-group. No, criminals do not need to be reeducated and integrated into society, they need to be punished and kept away from society. No, men and women are not equal they have different roles to play to men.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Nov 3, 2021)

The fact it defines itself by opposition to the left to downplay its endless fuck ups.


----------



## Ishtar (Nov 3, 2021)

Opticana said:


> I guess my basic issue with "the right" (i.e, A&H posters) is that their dislike of non-whites is fundamentally hypocritical, and they won't make any progress until they get over it. Let's be honest here,  Europeans lorded it over the rest of the planet and treated non-Europeans like shit for four centuries. Certainly, every civilization had its racial animosities and conflicts, but white people took it to a new height with things like Apartheid or Leopold II's Congo. The people who sperg out endlessly about how the Jews deserved it because they were usurers or muh 13% of the population are totally incapable of any self-reflection. When Africans living in straw huts rape, pillage and practice human sacrifice it's "lol stupid nigger apes" but when Scandinavians do it it's le epic based Nordic warriors. I'm not saying you should embrace CRT, but get over yourselves and look at things a bit more proportionally. No one race has a monopoly on good or evil.


Eh…I think your attributing some sort of universal value system where none applies. The people your referring to want to praise and celebrate their people and want to advance White interests in a very anti White world.


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Nov 3, 2021)

The right can't even define itself, much less come up with a cohesive plan to beat the left.


----------



## Opticana (Nov 3, 2021)

Shamash said:


> Eh…I think your attributing some sort of universal value system where none applies. The people your referring to want to praise and celebrate their people and want to advance White interests in a very anti White world.


Look, I don't deny that current culture is anti-white to a ridiculous extent. But you can be against the demonization of European civilization without coming off as a foaming-at-the-mouth loon. The issue is that *every single* supposedly optical "white advocate" eventually has that breakdown - think the Richard Spencer octaroon rant - which calls into question the whole idea.


----------



## Ishtar (Nov 3, 2021)

Opticana said:


> Look, I don't deny that current culture is anti-white to a ridiculous extent. But you can be against the demonization of European civilization without coming off as a foaming-at-the-mouth loon. The issue is that *every single* supposedly optical "white advocate" eventually has that breakdown - think the Richard Spencer octaroon rant - which calls into question the whole idea.


Wait so I can’t go on live TV and shout “A single White life is worth more than every non white who has ever existed and White people will only be free when the last Jew is dead?”

Damn.

I understand your point though, but if you hold to the above views, then it seems silly to me to pretend otherwise for the sake of politeness.


----------



## Ser Prize (Nov 3, 2021)

Opticana said:


> Look, I don't deny that current culture is anti-white to a ridiculous extent. But you can be against the demonization of European civilization without coming off as a foaming-at-the-mouth loon. The issue is that *every single* supposedly optical "white advocate" eventually has that breakdown - think the Richard Spencer octaroon rant - which calls into question the whole idea.


No, fuck that. No matter how hard you try to appear neutral and sensible they'll brand you as a loon anyways. If you want to present a "sane alternative" to those "crazy white nationalists" then you're already playing their game and failing.


----------



## Ishtar (Nov 3, 2021)

There is an argument to be made that not falling into caricature is desirable. For example you don’t want to be shouting why the Turner Diaries ending is actually your dream utopia.  Doing so confirms every popular stereotype and motif associated with the far right. And doesn’t convince anyone who doesn’t already agree with you. It provides a spectacle for your enemies and merely reinforces their own propaganda. 

At the same time-having a suit and tie, being respectable and educated and trying to patiently and politely advocate for your cause has limits. Both when it comes to blows, and in terms of the limit of how many people you will convince in the end. It does however allow you to present your case to a wider audience of people who might be more receptive for a longer period of time.

Optics matter, but it doesn’t win. It only allows a movement to grow. At a certain point, you have to accept that your not going to convince everyone, and you should move to actually seizing power. Not building your army, so to speak.


----------



## Ser Prize (Nov 3, 2021)

Shamash said:


> There is an argument to be made that not falling into caricature is desirable. For example you don’t want to be shouting why the Turner Diaries ending is actually your dream utopia.  Doing so confirms every popular stereotype and motif associated with the far right. And doesn’t convince anyone who doesn’t already agree with you.
> 
> At the same time-having a suit and tie, being respectable and educated and trying to patiently and politely advocate for your cause has limits. Both when it comes to blows, and in terms of the limit of how many people you will convince in the end.
> 
> Optics matters, but it doesn’t win. It only allows a movement to grow. At a certain point, you have to accept that your not going to convince everyone, and you should move to actually seizing power. Not building your army, so to speak.


I can understand the desire to want to appear respectable and nuanced. The problem is we've seen people who do that, like Jared Taylor, and he gets branded with the same farthest right white supremacist neo KKK brush as any nazi larper on stormfront. That's the problem.


----------



## Ishtar (Nov 3, 2021)

Ser Prize said:


> I can understand the desire to want to appear respectable and nuanced. The problem is we've seen people who do that, like Jared Taylor, and he gets branded with the same farthest right white supremacist neo KKK brush as any nazi larper on stormfront. That's the problem.


Your never going to convince people who will mindlessly accept that though. Jared Taylor can convince the White conservative or moderate who is put off by explicit Neo Nazism to realize race is real.  Sure there will always be the White person who wants hard core stuff and reads the National vanguard or daily stormer instead, but Jared Taylor isn’t trying to win over people like that. 

The Left and it’s many groups-Jews, liberal Whites, non Whites aren’t the audience. It’s the White conservative, apolitical person or moderate open to your ideas. In this case-optics is important.

Of course the association and mass recoiling instinct people have to any contact with the far right-due to decades of propaganda and indoctrination, is why the associations you cite work.

Under the above circumstance-it’s best not to confirm the popular imagery of the vicious Neo Nazi who is likely a fed shouting “gas the kikes, race war now” while holding a placard of the same that gets live broadcasted on CNN.

You won’t convince everyone, but you convince more than you will with the imagery I just referenced.


----------



## Ser Prize (Nov 3, 2021)

Shamash said:


> Your never going to convince people who will mindlessly accept that though. Jared Taylor can convince the White conservative or moderate who is put off by explicit Neo Nazism to realize race is real.  Sure there will always be the White person who wants hard core stuff and reads the National vanguard or daily stormer instead, but Jared Taylor isn’t trying to win over people like that.
> 
> The Left and it’s many groups-Jews, liberal Whites, non Whites aren’t the audience. It’s the White conservative, apolitical person or moderate open to your ideas. In this case-optics is important.
> 
> ...


That's the problem, Shamash. Jared Taylor's approach would work had the well not been so thoroughly poisoned by generations of propaganda. You get your average basic bitch conservative white man and if you tell him you support advocating for white interests it'll set off the programmed "RACIST RACIST RACIST" mind virus. At that point you've basically admitted to being satan.


----------



## Ishtar (Nov 3, 2021)

Ser Prize said:


> That's the problem, Shamash. Jared Taylor's approach would work had the well not been so thoroughly poisoned by generations of propaganda. You get your average basic bitch conservative white man and if you tell him you support advocating for white interests it'll set off the programmed "RACIST RACIST RACIST" mind virus. At that point you've basically admitted to being satan.


I’m not disagreeing. It’s a very difficult environment operationally speaking. One that is navigated by appealing to two main groups of people.

These people drawn into WNism and Neo Nazism are people who are either one-too alienated and socially maladjusted to fit into the mainstream to be affected by the conditioning, they hate society and want to burn it down anyway or intellectually honest and curious enough to consider their ideas conditioning and social censure be damned. These categories of course are not mutually exclusive.

-This presents another problem, the far right is composed of open minded autists who care more about truth than their social reputation, and resentful young men who hate society anyway and thus would make excellent foot soldiers if such a movement to place them there existed. To have a successful movement you must convert both the status seeking elites and Joe Grillin Normie. Not the autist reading Pol at 3 AM alone. Who may be an intelligent and convicted supporter but he will never have the status, aesthetic or social capital to bring it into the mainstream and lead.

Thus the far right is composed of passionate and truly intelligent people, but it can never break into the mainstream and get the momentum going to actually seize the reins.

This is on top of the overpowering propaganda and institutions against them.

How you get past this problem-converting the masses and upwardly mobile echelons-and not just the marginal zealous truth seekers, I don’t pretend to know.

More simply you need to have the woman who watches E Online, the man who watches college football, and the woman who anxiously shuttles his kids to private schools in between socialite parties to agree with you.

A movement of the margins-the autist and the bomb thrower will never seize power.


----------



## Thomas Highway (Nov 3, 2021)

I genuinely don't understand the focus on abortion.

That is probably the one aspect where I diverge from my fellow right leaning pals.

I just don't get it.


----------



## The-Patriarchy (Nov 3, 2021)

The worst thing about "the right" is that they've allowed the left to define them as "everyone who doesn't agree with our batshit crazy extremism"


----------



## Ishtar (Nov 3, 2021)

Thomas Highway said:


> I genuinely don't understand the focus on abortion.
> 
> That is probably the one aspect where I diverge from my fellow right leaning pals.
> 
> I just don't get it.


The anti abortion movement is probably the only Social Conservative issue that gets traction and wins. Mostly because of religious zeal. Namely abortion is murder and therefore america has legalized murder for the past fifty years.

Unless you have the same religious motivations and attitudes, abortion will not be something you are passionate about opposing.


----------



## Thomas Highway (Nov 3, 2021)

Shamash said:


> The anti abortion movement is probably the only Social Conservative issue that gets traction and wins. Mostly because of religious zeal. Namely abortion is murder and therefore america has legalized murder for the past fifty years.
> 
> Unless you have the same religious motivations and attitudes, abortion will not be something you are passionate about opposing.



I was raised Catholic and abortion was never really anything more than something that happens but is not discussed.


----------



## Mr Cuddles (Nov 5, 2021)

Opticana said:


> Look, I don't deny that current culture is anti-white to a ridiculous extent. But you can be against the demonization of European civilization without coming off as a foaming-at-the-mouth loon. The issue is that *every single* supposedly optical "white advocate" eventually has that breakdown - think the Richard Spencer octaroon rant - which calls into question the whole idea.



I don't class Richard Spencer as a conservative or right wing, that guy is a plague. Think about it. Over the last 5/6 years he has been the biggest gift to the left they could ask for. He pushes politics that are too far right to ever get elected, holds a trap rally in Charlottesville and insists that everyone dress the same, then supports Biden in the last election trying to convince anyone whose dumb enough to still follow him to vote dem.

I suppose the question I would ask you, is who (in your opinion) effectively argues against things like CRT and anti-white discrimination that doesn't come of as a loon.


----------



## RandyAcolyte (Nov 5, 2021)

Refuses to go far enough. Free helicopter and right wing death squad memes are great and all, but why can't we make them a reality?


----------

